# Wild Camp A Month 2018 Challenge



## JohnClimber

After the OK from an Admin I'd like to suggest a challenge for you (and me) wild campers in 2018 and hopefully beyond.

Some of you get out all the time and you are more than welcome to join in, this is also aimed at the occasional camper who needs a push/challenge to get out and about.

The guild lines (not rules) are as follows.

Head out for a wild camp at least once per calendar month.
A camp out on the 31st of the month into the 1st of the next month, is just 1 night and it's only counted as the previous months wild camp.

Pub car parks are allowed, but not if you have to pay for them, no problems buying their food and drink but if you pay for car parking of any sort that doesn't count.
Wild and remote areas are great but it you only have time for a quick one mid week between work days then these count just as much.

You shouldn't use the same spot as your "challenge" site in the same year, but if it get's you out don't stress about this one 12 times in the same spot is better than not getting out so shout about it.

Multiple nights out in the same month cannot be carried over to the next month or use to fill missed months.

How will this be policed? Your own enthusiasm and honesty should be enough.

Once you have wild camped simply post up one or two (but don't fill the thread) with a photo or two of your Motorhome or Campervan at it's Wild Camping spot with a short description (should you wish) and a number such as 1/1 for a wild camp done in January through to say 8/8 for 8 out of 8 in August. 
If you miss one don't stress there is no shame to 7/8 if life gets in the way.

If you are out multi times in a month please be reserved and only post up your one per month on this thread.

.
.
.
Why? 
I'm a cyclist bike packer and wild camper and have been for many years.
Every year a group of us (separately or in groups all over the UK) do a "Bivi A Month" challenge but Mrs Climber won't join me, but we love motor homing after hiring several vans over the last few years we've finally bought our own Campervan and she's agreed to "Wild Camp(ervan) a month in 2018" :banana:

So it's Wild Camp(ervan) A Month for us in 2018 and hopefully beyond....

Please sign up below if you fancy a challenge for next year :wave:


----------



## JohnClimber

I'm in
JohnClimber, Mrs Climber and Archie


----------



## Maggi

Do meets count, or just 'solo' wild camps?


----------



## yorkslass

Maggi said:


> Do meets count, or just 'solo' wild camps?



I think anything goes Maggi, just so long as your in your van. Might give it a go myself.


----------



## Maggi

We're in! We've done it for the last 2 years we've had the van and had some great stops. If we are home 3 weeks we are failing :wacko:


----------



## Clunegapyears

UK only?


----------



## brucews

Yeah, it's a good incentive to seek out the more unusual spots and brave the Scottish weather whilst avoiding the NC500 hoards in the summer!!  We are up for it.:yeahthat:


----------



## Obanboy666

Maggi said:


> Do meets count, or just 'solo' wild camps?



I thought at most meets there was a charge so how can this be wild camping ?


----------



## chrismilo

Obanboy666 said:


> I thought at most meets there was a charge so how can this be wild camping ?



I'm up for it probably do that anyways :camper::have fun:


----------



## peter palance

*what no*



Clunegapyears said:


> UK only?



what no tenerife feb is out in 2018


----------



## Maci

I'm in , love the idea . Myself and husband did a similar thing this year , we head out at least once a month wilding  Love it . 
Lisa


----------



## iqofafish

I'm up for this too. Van should be ready for overnight stops by then, if not it's extra socks and blankets


----------



## reiverlad

I am certainly gonna give this a go !!

Not gonna wait tho - managed that last month, off again this month & will get away again next month !!

Not taken the photos tho - so far !!

Really looking forward to getting to some lovely spots now.


----------



## The laird

reiverlad said:


> I am certainly gonna give this a go !!
> 
> Not gonna wait tho - managed that last month, off again this month & will get away again next month !!
> 
> Not taken the photos tho - so far !!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to some lovely spots now.



Mind the extension lead to find yer way hame ,bob,tam ,jimmy eh soz pat


----------



## campervanannie

I think this could be fun I at least try to go home once a month


----------



## The laird

campervanannie said:


> I think this could be fun I at least try to go home once a month



Poor bill,he’ll be gutted!:banana:lane:


----------



## JohnClimber

Maggi said:


> Do meets count, or just 'solo' wild camps?



As long as you don't pay for stopping where you go, pub meals are fine but car park paying or camp site fees are not wild camping.

Rules are there to be broken and if it get's you out who cares. but it is a wild camp challenge


----------



## JohnClimber

Clunegapyears said:


> UK only?



No, anywhere in the world. go for it


----------



## JohnClimber

reiverlad said:


> I am certainly gonna give this a go !!
> 
> Not gonna wait tho - managed that last month, off again this month & will get away again next month !!
> 
> Not taken the photos tho - so far !!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to some lovely spots now.




That's the spirit :king:


----------



## reiverlad

I decided yesterday that being cooped in for 7 hours while they closed the main street for the B*#^*Y xmas lights was simply not an option.

After having just completed over 700 miles in the last week ( getting power steering fitted & the gear linkage upgraded) I didn't feel like going too far.

A short trip to the local WWT centre was so relaxing & very therapeutic - just wot i needed to recharge the batteries !!

I had always wanted to see the dawn flight of the geese as they leave their roost on the Solway merse, so the option of staying over was irresistible !

The temperature dropped like a stone last night - which gave me the chance to finally get the gas fire going - & boy was it toasty warm !

Mind you - a very early rise to have a nice stroll of around a mile in the dark to get to the observatory before dawn was a challenge in itself !

All so very well worth it to eventually see the dawn breaking & thousands of barnacle geese rise and head straight towards me - got a couple of cracking photos against the lovely dawn sky !

I spent another 4 hours there, finishing up with a well deserved butty - and a memory bank full to keep me going - till I head there again !!


----------



## Fetasvanstudio

*Like the sound of this!*

Really like the sound of this one!  Will have to run it by my ever so slightly less adventurous SO; but am there in principle.

cheers,
Feta


----------



## JohnClimber

Go for it.
You could challenge them to try a different free spot each month.
Or just go back to where you like each and every month.


----------



## suneye

Challenge accepted. :banana:


----------



## JohnClimber

1st trip for the new van planned for next Friday plus another between Christmas and New Year.

I'll post up on here an example of what to post up come January. :idea-007:


----------



## JohnClimber

Update
Tonight's planned wildcamp has been postponed.
Snow in the area we were going to, a couple of other jobs to do and the curtains still not ready.
Need to get it ready for next weekend than we'll be camping near home one evening the shortly after this, then out on 2 weeks today then again between Christmas and new year.

Anyone else going to sign up and join us for WCaM 2018?


----------



## JohnClimber

22 days before the 2018 challenge starts.

Just remember rules are there to be broken.

Apart from these 2
1) Getting out at least once per calendar month.
2) Not paying to park, use a camp site or a stop over (_pub food as payment is allowed_).


----------



## Jane and Peter

*The Derby Duo are up for it !*

I think I can say we are going to try it, been looking for a reason to get out and about again. Home is getting a bit too warm and cosy. Will tell Jane after I have posted hee hee


----------



## fergie1061

Im up for this fed up being cooped up indoors and just got my new van (second old talbot !) maybe follow discretly the old bugger that is the reiverlad!! looking forward to this and seeing some remote places never seen before so any suggestions welcome.
:dance::cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

Many thanks to all those how have accepted the challenge.
Remember just one photo and a month count Jan = 1/1 & Feb = 2/2 etc. If you miss a month  say June don't worry when you do your August one simple put 7/8 etc etc.

A photo and a quick story (if you can be bothered) and remember 2 or 3 wild camping in the one month don't count towards next months total so they can't be carried over, it's just registering one outing per calendar month.
You can say where you camped or keep is vague if you want to keep your spot a secret, and to make it more interesting finding a different spot each month would be great but not compulsory.


Here's mine from last night as an example of what to put on your post on this thread once January starts.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

December Wild Camper per Month completed. 1/12 in 2017







Overlooking Earby in North Yorkshire.
Sloping pitch where bigger ramps were needed (which I didn't have over my standard ones) so a sloping bed for the night was the order of the day/night.
Bleating sheep as neighbours acted as a nice alarm sound at 7.45am


----------



## JohnClimber

Those signed up for the challenge to date

JohnClimber
yorkslass
Maggi
brucews
chrismilo
Maci
igofafish
reiverlad
campervanannie
Fetasvanstudio  
suneye
Jane and Peter
fergie1061


Rules are simple

Wild camp once a month without payment (pub meals/drinks are ok, but car parking fees are not allowed, neither are gatherings if paid to join in)
Different pitch places each month are recommended but not enforced.
2 or 3 wild camps in one month are great, but only post up one of them on this thread. Please note the other camps can't be carried over in to the next month.
Post up just one photo (2 maximum if needed) of your wild camp each month with the month number (1/1, 2/2, 3/3, 4/4 up to 12/12 etc) here on this thread along with a few words if you fancy.
Starting from the night of January 1st (New Years Eve) is still in 2017.


Don't forget you've got until Wednesday January 31st to sign up and join the lucky 13 already signed up.


----------



## Herman

I'm up for this, would have been a problem last year as we were homeless for a few months between vans, but are we good to go this year.

Can i suggest that each entrant only makes one post of the stops and edits it to keep it up dated (12 times) then the thread does not become a thousand pages long and drawn out too long to follow.

Ken.


----------



## The laird

Herman said:


> I'm up for this, would have been a problem last year as we were homeless for a few months between vans, but are we good to go this year.
> 
> Can i suggest that each entrant only makes one post of the stops and edits it to keep it up dated (12 times) then the thread does not become a thousand pages long and drawn out too long to follow.
> 
> Ken.



Makes a lot of sense this does will keep it nice n tidy


----------



## JohnClimber

I know what you mean by keeping it tidy, the only problem with editing your posts is that the thread won't be bumped up the thread list and may look to those new or just glancing in that nothing is happening.
It's no problem looking back to get your numbers correct as there will be a new 2019 thread in 12 months time to replace this one.


Anyway and how ever you want to record your challenge please feel free to do as you like.

THE CHALLENGE IS NOW OPEN
Get out there and wild camp for free each month in 2018


----------



## brucews

*Away in Frankie for the 2018 challenge*

So we thought we would go to Edinburgh for the street party on 31st Dec and strike our 1st camp by wild camping at Mussleburgh harbour on the next day to make it legal...  Due to the wind warnings we delayed our getaway, and we tried to get into Stonehaven to watch the fireballs being thrown out to sea, however we didn't plan on so many other motorhomers doing the same thing, and there was no Wild spaces left when we got there!  So we beetled further south, but I got too tired and we opted to stop at Perth for a meal and camp for the night; we did hear the fireworks but were tucked up so cosy in Frankie the van that we didn't see them!  None of this counts for the challenge of course, but this is typical of the way we travel/tour etc, very much spur of the moment and most enjoyable.
*1/1 - Bathgate*; parked in a relatives drive on 1st Jan 18 and stopped over night in Frankie after some fine food and drink, and meeting new friends; set off back home on Tuesday after a frosty night and travelled through heavy rain to get back home by 17:00hrs.  Just enough time to sort things out for me to go to work the next day :scared:  No photo this time as my sister's driveway is pretty boring...  Must do better next time.

*2/1 - Aberdeen seaside* Saturday 13th January; chance to see some of our grand-kids, pig out at Cosmo for lunch, and watch the latest Star Wars film after a few drinks.  Plus a little bit of retail therapy for Pat!! 

Quite windy going and coming back, and very windy overnight, but nice to watch the waves crashing in; glad we parked up in the lee of a larger vehicle in front, it sheltered us a bit...


----------



## JohnClimber

Nice one brucews for getting the ball rolling for 2018 :bow:

I'll be out on my own at a cycling even in the van the weekend after  but as Mrs Climber won't be with me it won't count.

We're hoping to get out on Saturday night to get January's bagged early.

Anyone else planning to start this weekend to get January's in the bank early in the month?


----------



## Obanboy666

JohnClimber said:


> Anyone else planning to start this weekend to get January's in the bank early in the month?



Certainly am as long as dog is ok, just picked her up from Vets @ £475.00 Vets bill !
West coast of Scotland wilding then park up on friends croft on Skye for a few days.
This was planned last week but the weather delayed my trip.


----------



## wints

We'll be somewhere in the Lakes, weather permitting...will report back early next week.
Allen


----------



## sueperstarring

*Sign me up *

I'm happy to sign up for the challenge!

We tend to get away at least once a month for a weekend, work permitting, but I must admit we tend to go to the same places - close to home (fuel costs!) and we are getting the most out of our annual pass which expires in March  

I think I'm going to try and take us out of our comfort zone :nicethread:


----------



## reiverlad

I had it all planned - an easy start for my first official crack at this challenge proper.
I had been away on a site over xmas & new year - only a couple of hours away along the Solway coast.
Perfect getaway & so relaxing.

Had a great time at the party being held at the onsite pub.

The plan was then to head off on the Wednesday, from Stranraer up the Ayrshire coast, wild overnight at Girvan harbour before arriving to see my parents.
Tick off the January challenge & collect lots of brownie points from mummy & daddy at the same time - job sorted !!

Huh - fat chance !!

Early on Tuesday 2nd i had the most excruciating pain in the tummy - & it would not ease at all.
Toddled off next door where i very kindly woke Fergie1061 who drove me the 30 miles to A&E at Stranraer.
Am sure he did not know his old van could reach the speeds that it did on our trip over there !!

After morphine for pain relief, X-rays & CT scan, they accepted that it was not constipation as first diagnosed, but told me I had a kidney stone !

i was then given a pain management course to follow with instructions to see my doc on my return home.

How to get home tho ? I was not allowed to drive due to the meds.
My neighbour Fergie1061 stepped forward to be the hero of the day.
He drove me home in his van, then got 2 buses to get back to the site then drove my van back home.
A true gent in every sense of the word.

After another hiccup which involved another trip to A&E at Dumfries on Wednesday evening, things are settling down here.
It's not just time that I am waiting to pass before i plan any more trips now !

The best laid schemes of mice & men etc !!


----------



## JohnClimber

Last week didn't go to plan for us as well.

I'll be out on Friday on my own at a cycling event.

Mrs Climber is up for a wild camp in 2 weekends time.

Will report back on both our challenges


----------



## The laird

reiverlad said:


> I had it all planned - an easy start for my first official crack at this challenge proper.
> I had been away on a site over xmas & new year - only a couple of hours away along the Solway coast.
> Perfect getaway & so relaxing.
> 
> Had a great time at the party being held at the onsite pub.
> 
> The plan was then to head off on the Wednesday, from Stranraer up the Ayrshire coast, wild overnight at Girvan harbour before arriving to see my parents.
> Tick off the January challenge & collect lots of brownie points from mummy & daddy at the same time - job sorted !!
> 
> Huh - fat chance !!
> 
> Early on Tuesday 2nd i had the most excruciating pain in the tummy - & it would not ease at all.
> Toddled off next door where i very kindly woke Fergie1061 who drove me the 30 miles to A&E at Stranraer.
> Am sure he did not know his old van could reach the speeds that it did on our trip over there !!
> 
> After morphine for pain relief, X-rays & CT scan, they accepted that it was not constipation as first diagnosed, but told me I had a kidney stone !
> 
> i was then given a pain management course to follow with instructions to see my doc on my return home.
> 
> How to get home tho ? I was not allowed to drive due to the meds.
> My neighbour Fergie1061 stepped forward to be the hero of the day.
> He drove me home in his van, then got 2 buses to get back to the site then drove my van back home.
> A true gent in every sense of the word.
> 
> After another hiccup which involved another trip to A&E at Dumfries on Wednesday evening, things are settling down here.
> It's not just time that I am waiting to pass before i plan any more trips now !
> 
> The best laid schemes of mice & men etc !!



Sorry to hear about your troubles tam,rab,boab,joke apart get well soon mate


----------



## wints

*January's wild camp*

Headed up to the Lakes, 1st stop just north of Keswick, most will know it...Portinscale.
Friday night very cold, gas heating on all night, very quiet, approx 6 other vans there.
Saturday morning..set off for a brisk walk up Walla Crag...3 1/2 hrs return.
Good week-end all round.

Regards
Allen & Eileen.


----------



## Obanboy666

*January’s wildcamps*

Monday 8th, CR Glencoe 6. 
Tuesday 9th Toscaig Pier.

Apologies about the quality, taken through my scratched filthy window with my iPad.


----------



## suneye

Off tomorrow morning to do a walk that takes in Scratch Arse Ware and Dancing ledge.


----------



## suneye

*1\12*

Turns out it's really very beautiful despite the name   Parked near Langton Matravers and will probably stay where we are as its somewhere we have never stayed before and I think that was part of the brief.  We have a good view of rolling hills.


----------



## The laird

*Gonna try next weekend to get away two nighter*

Will try next weekend for a two nighter wilder


----------



## campervanannie

January’s wild camp at Ham Hill 6 vans campfire last night we had a fire will have another tonight will take pics.


----------



## Dixie D

*Northumberland Coast Trip.*

Hi,

Off up to Craster Feb 1st is the Cottage Inn still happy to let campers stay over in the car park at the rear? Dinner and a pint of course. Also where is best to stay over for a night at Bamburgh Castle?

Cheers me dears
Dixie D.


----------



## JohnClimber

Dixie D said:


> Also where is best to stay over for a night at Bamburgh Castle?
> .



Although there are signs against it, we stopped over in the car park under the castle for 2 nights in a row there last summer


----------



## JohnClimber

Wild campervan a month 1/1 for Me (Mr's Climber will be joining me next weekend)

I stopped right next to the Y Star Inn at Dylife before a cycling event on Friday night






Will add more photos in the how it went thread here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/66817-how-went-thread.html#post897964


----------



## brucews

Dixie D said:


> Hi,
> 
> Off up to Craster Feb 1st is the Cottage Inn still happy to let campers stay over in the car park at the rear? Dinner and a pint of course. Also where is best to stay over for a night at Bamburgh Castle?
> 
> Cheers me dears
> Dixie D.



The parking areas in Northumberland generally don't have the dreaded signs but last year we wildcamped quite a lot as we traveled though on the way back to Scotland, and one morning I was disturbed by a council enforcement officer who politely advised me that a 'no overnight policy' was in force on all their car parks, but they were not allowed to erect signage to indicate this.  He also said that as a general rule they do not enforce it if someone was staying for 1 or 2 nights.  He had approached me because he was serving an order on 2 nearby "Gypsy" encampments (sorry if politically incorrect), and visited us in case they made a fuss and and cited us as doing the same thing.  

As John says, this time of year at the Castle car park should be fine.  A beautiful area to explore Dixie D, enjoy...


----------



## campervanannie

January wild parking no2 one of the eight Wiltshire white horses.


----------



## brucews

campervanannie said:


> January wild parking no2 one of the eight Wiltshire white horses.
> 
> View attachment 60591View attachment 60592View attachment 60593



Wow, nice weather.....


----------



## campervanannie

brucews said:


> Wow, nice weather.....



Lo it didn't last long we ended up moving the vans at 3.30 am the wind was the worst I have experienced we moved to a lower car park for shelter.


----------



## Alnwickist

*Great idea - thanks*

My new year's resolution is to do more wildcamping this year, but already I've been been letting opportunities go by 'cos of eg 'too cold', 'too busy'...

This is a great idea - will help me keep my resolution too. Thanks! xC


----------



## campervanannie

January wild camp no3 at Stonehenge with Phil admin and Chalkie White and a few Hippies bitterly cold -2 most of the day today.


----------



## dane

First attempt in January... realised I had failed as Canterbury park&ride was against the rulesz 

19/1 - POI Abergavenny 2. 


20/1-  POI Cadwgan.


dan


----------



## JohnClimber

For those of us who work Monday to Friday remember that there is only 2 free nights to get your 1st WCaM of the year in to try and collect the full 12.

Mrs Climber should get her's bagged this Friday night as we head into north Wales for the night. :banana:

If you miss this this month, you are more than welcome to join up at any time of the year. but remember it be called 1/2 WcaM (1 or 2 months) for February not 2/2 (for at least 1 night out 2nd month in a row)

Good look the weathers looking kind for those who have waited, warmer and less windy for most of us than it has been.


----------



## suneye

*Weather boffs?*

Anyone know what the forecast for Feb is in the south?  Thinking about next weekend away and want to keep one free but would like some dry weather for walking if possible.  I don't mind the cold as the van is nice and cosy but wet clothes and wet dog can take the shine off a days walking.


----------



## JohnClimber

Mrs Climber (and I) headed out for a last chance Wildcamp(ervan) a month last night, heading in to North Wales.

Mrs Climber is now 1/1 :banana:
February's trip is planned for 2 weeks time.















View from the van this morning





Tiny planet shot from the dam


----------



## Herman

*Rivington 1/1*

1/1

For fear of falling at the first hurdle due to working weekends, DIY projects and a family party this Saturday, i took the van out for a sneaky night out on Friday and stayed just over a mile from home at Rivington, Arrived in darkness, hence the very dark photo, and also left in darkness before the dog walkers started knocking on the door asking for a bacon butty. Will try harder next time.


----------



## brucews

Nice photos again John, well done!!:cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman said:


> 1/1
> 
> For fear of falling at the first hurdle due to working weekends, DIY projects and a family party this Saturday, i took the van out for a sneaky night out on Friday and stayed just over a mile from home at Rivington, Arrived in darkness, hence the very dark photo, and also left in darkness before the dog walkers started knocking on the door asking for a bacon butty. Will try harder next time.
> 
> View attachment 60840



There is still time for a mid week over nighter for anyone else to join the "fun"


----------



## Alnwickist

*01/01 - Just scraped in under the wire (30-31/01/18)*

This challenge did its job - thanks! 

Had to miss last week 'cos of work, and would have missed this week 'cos snow forecast. But I was running out of January, so was now or never.

Snowed during the night, and was parked a bit off-road in the Scottish Borders, so nearly turned into a couple of nights stopover...

xA




Alnwickist said:


> My new year's resolution is to do more wildcamping this year, but already I've been been letting opportunities go by 'cos of eg 'too cold', 'too busy'...
> 
> This is a great idea - will help me keep my resolution too. Thanks! xC


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist said:


> This challenge did its job - thanks!



Great news, welcome aboard.

For those thinking about it there is still tonight, even if it's just down the road or on route to work tomorrow.

I'll do a round up tomorrow with who's in :juggle:


----------



## JohnClimber

The 2018 Wildcamp a month 1/1 club 

All with at least 1 wild camp in January posted up on this thread.

Alnwickist
Herman
Mrs Climber
Dane
Campervanannie
Allen - Wints
Eileen - Wints
Obanboy666
Suneye
JohnClimber
Brucews
Reiverlad

*The dirty dozen* :cool1:



Have I missed anyone?
Has anyone got out who fancies this challenge who has been out overnight in January?

2/2 is planned for next weekend out at the coast

Good luck to us all :dance:


----------



## reiverlad

The Powfoot mystery structure in the water is actually a victorian paddling pool, complete with obligatory centre barrier to seperate the sexes !!
It is constructed of sleepers & fills when the tide comes in.
Apparently it also vanishes from time to time under the shifting sands, & the last time it vanished for over a year !

I must take a closer look sometime.

Powfoot 1/12

After a pretty eventful January I realised i was quickly running out of time to get my challenge done - so it was gonna have to be a quicky.
I also needed to have a bit of a shakedown trip to check things out and try things out as well.

On Saturday 27th, I took a quick overnight trip out locally down to the Solway at Powfoot. 
Only around 15 miles away in distance, about 30 minutes driving but a world away to chill out & relax.

The weather was nothing great, but entirely typical for this part of the world in January ! 
I had a lovely bonus of a great hotel serving superb food being only a 5 minute walk away as well - evening meal sorted !

I woke to the expected grey day view of dog walkers heading back & forth along the beach - but with one puzzle being revealed as the tide went out.

I had been to this spot many times before & i had never seen it before - I was stumped as to what it could be.
I will put up the pics & let you have a guess before i reveal what I was told about it.


----------



## wints

Hi all...Febs challenge?  We're going to be travelling through France And Spain then, so we'll have lots to choose from.
Watch this space.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## The laird

reiverlad said:


> Powfoot 1/1
> 
> After a pretty eventful January I realised i was quickly running out of time to get my challenge done - so it was gonna have to be a quicky.
> I also needed to have a bit of a shakedown trip to check things out and try things out as well.
> 
> On Saturday 27th, I took a quick overnight trip out locally down to the Solway at Powfoot.
> Only around 15 miles away in distance, about 30 minutes driving but a world away to chill out & relax.
> 
> The weather was nothing great, but entirely typical for this part of the world in January !
> I had a lovely bonus of a great hotel serving superb food being only a 5 minute walk away as well - evening meal sorted !
> 
> I woke to the expected grey day view of dog walkers heading back & forth along the beach - but with one puzzle being revealed as the tide went out.
> 
> I had been to this spot many times before & i had never seen it before - I was stumped as to what it could be.
> I will put up the pics & let you have a guess before i reveal what I was told about it.


Jim is it to do with fish? No sure pat


----------



## Herman

*1 of 2 Gargrave near Skipton*

We went to Skipton and used one on the designated motorhome bays while we plodded around Skipton for the day, same price as a standard parking space and can take a 7.5m van, if you wanted it £2.20 to overnight after 4pm.

We moved onto Gargrave and was going to overnight at the WC by the river, but because the ground was sodden i didn't want to put any wheels on the grass and was uncomfortable about our width on the road, but while we were in the Mason Arms, a lovely little dog friendly pub the Landlord offered us the use of his car park for our patronage, so the van was swiftly moved.

20180204_082137.jpg - Google Drive

20180204_082244.jpg - Google Drive


----------



## dane

Short month, so thought better get in early.  Went to the Gathering at the Fromebridge Mill.

2-3/2 Fromebridge Mill.


dan


----------



## JohnClimber

wints said:


> Hi all...Febs challenge?  We're going to be travelling through France And Spain then, so we'll have lots to choose from.
> Watch this space.
> 
> Allen & Eileen



Great news.

But please if you don't mind post up only once per month so we can easily keep track of how everyone's doing :cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

*The dirty dozen*

I've updated post #66 the January ending post.

Shall we now call ourselves the Dirty Dozen?

Alnwickist - 1/1
Herman - 1/1
Mrs Climber - 1/1
Dane - 2/2 (_show off_:dance
Campervanannie - 1/1
Allen - Wints - 1/1
Eileen - Wints - 1/1
Obanboy666 - 1/1
Suneye - 1/1
JohnClimber - 1/1
Brucews  - 1/1
Reiverlad - 1/1

Role on 2/2*


Although there are no rules, please only post up one trip a month, if you want to add to say your February post (if you are travelling around Europe etc) then please can you edit your February post with any additions otherwise this thread will fill up.

The Dirty Dozen are go.

Anyone else can join us without a problem but if you wild can in February (even if you do 2 or 3 you can't have these for Jan) your counting will start 1/2 for one in Feb and none in Jan etc, etc.


----------



## wints

JohnClimber said:


> Great news.
> 
> But please if you don't mind post up only once per month so we can easily keep track of how everyone's doing :cheers:



Was only ever going to post 1 per month...just meant we would have lots (hopefully) to choose from.

Allen


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist said:


> Please can I have my 1/1 as well - I camped in the snow to get that! ;-) xA (Post #64)




Sorry, I didn't scroll up enough.
Will edit it now.


----------



## Alnwickist

*2/2 Bloody hell, that was a cold night! (SE Scotland)*

Probably the least fun I've had van camping! 

  

Got politely moved from my first location by the landowner (all fine, he was v nice, and I was a good wildcamper and respectfully left). 

Bitterly, bitterly cold, found a more sheltered location, but just too cold to do anything. My van is so small that have to cook etc outside. Ended up tucking into bed at about 7.30pm. 

Woke a couple of hours later to sound of another vehicle pulling up alongside. Engine running for ages. Finally they left. 

Clambering out of warm bed to pee at 3am pretty grim, though sky was *amazing*. 

Too cold in the morning to do anything, didn't even make a cup of tea! By the time I got the ice defrosted from *inside* the windows, I just fled home. 

Lots of learning in this trip. Not least, my van isn't suitable for very cold trips. But good to get my February challenge out the way - have a busy month ahead and probably won't be another opportunity this month. So this challenge is doing its job! :-D xA


----------



## Jillygumbo

Alnwickist said:


> Probably the least fun I've had van camping!
> 
> View attachment 61004 View attachment 61003 View attachment 61005
> 
> Got politely moved from my first location by the landowner (all fine, he was v nice, and I was a good wildcamper and respectfully left).
> 
> Bitterly, bitterly cold, found a more sheltered location, but just too cold to do anything. My van is so small that have to cook etc outside. Ended up tucking into bed at about 7.30pm.
> 
> Woke a couple of hours later to sound of another vehicle pulling up alongside. Engine running for ages. Finally they left.
> 
> Clambering out of warm bed to pee at 3am pretty grim, though sky was *amazing*.
> 
> Too cold in the morning to do anything, didn't even make a cup of tea! By the time I got the ice defrosted from *inside* the windows, I just fled home.
> 
> Lots of learning in this trip. Not least, my van isn't suitable for very cold trips. But good to get my February challenge out the way - have a busy month ahead and probably won't be another opportunity this month. So this challenge is doing its job! :-D xA



A dog is a good hot water bottle that doesn't cool down. Interested to know what you mean by an 'amazing sky'?


----------



## Alnwickist

Jillygumbo said:


> A dog is a good hot water bottle that doesn't cool down. Interested to know what you mean by an 'amazing sky'?



Hi Jilly - would love to travel with a dog, but my home life doesn't make it practical to have one and my van is barely big enough just for me. My cat would sulk if I took him, and the parrot would have died in that cold! lol! 

Sky was crystal clear, and cos out in the sticks the stars were *amazing*. Could see Edinburgh lights in the distance, and some lights from ships in the sea. But... did I mention how cold it was? ;-)

Are you going to do the challenge? Not too late to start - could always do January in 2019!

xA


----------



## JohnClimber

Mrs Climber is no too well today so tomorrow's over nighter looks in doubt.
Hopefully Saturday will see us out even if it's locally.
Can't do the weekend afterwards and the one after that she's away for the weekend so at least I'm guaranteed to get out in the van.
Why is February so short?


----------



## brucews

*Away in Frankie for the 2018 challenge*

Sorry to hear Mrs C not too good John, got to take care of the family!

*2/2* - Cullen, Friday Feb 9th overlooking the bay on a beautiful day, and a good walk before the sun went down and the wind got up; a cold night but made warmer by treating ourselves to take away Chinese food, and finishing a bottle of red.  We didn't stay the next day as it was quite windy and not so much fun, but we may get away next weekend again if we are not babysitting the grand kids.  Writing this on Saturday after lunch I'm beginning to regret heading home as the day has really brightened up again, but Pat has now gone shopping in Inverness, so it's the Winter Olympics for me now...


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> Mrs Climber is no too well today so tomorrow's over nighter looks in doubt.
> Hopefully Saturday will see us out even if it's locally.
> Can't do the weekend afterwards and the one after that she's away for the weekend so at least I'm guaranteed to get out in the van.
> Why is February so short?



Hope she is better soon


----------



## suneye

brucews said:


> Sorry to hear Mrs C not too good John, got to take care of the family!
> 
> *2/2* - Cullen, Friday Feb 9th overlooking the bay on a beautiful day, and a good walk before the sun went down and the wind got up; a cold night but made warmer by treating ourselves to take away Chinese food, and finishing a bottle of red.  We didn't stay the next day as it was quite windy and not so much fun, but we may get away next weekend again if we are not babysitting the grand kids.  Writing this on Saturday after lunch I'm beginning to regret heading home as the day has really brightened up again, but Pat has now gone shopping in Inverness, so it's the Winter Olympics for me now...
> View attachment 61069



Looks a lovely spot - and blue skies I am beginning to forget what that looks like!


----------



## JohnClimber

suneye said:


> Hope she is better soon



Cheers, we think there's light at the end of the tunnel, unfortunately there are only 2 weekends left in this month.

And both of those weekends she's got things on, I'll be away for one of them in the van.

So unless we get a mid week night out I think sh'e out of the dirty dozen already


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> Cheers, we think there's light at the end of the tunnel, unfortunately there are only 2 weekends left in this month.
> 
> And both of those weekends she's got things on, I'll be away for one of them in the van.
> 
> So unless we get a mid week night out I think sh'e out of the dirty dozen already



Not out surely, just skipped a month due to ill health!  Life gets in the way sometimes, not sure any of us will manage 12/12, like you say there are only so many weekends in a month and as working parents / grandparents time is not always our own.  :egg: If this is a democratic group I vote on anyone who wants to be in being allowed to be in.  Not my decision just my opinion.


----------



## Jillygumbo

Alnwickist said:


> Hi Jilly - would love to travel with a dog, but my home life doesn't make it practical to have one and my van is barely big enough just for me. My cat would sulk if I took him, and the parrot would have died in that cold! lol!
> 
> Sky was crystal clear, and cos out in the sticks the stars were *amazing*. Could see Edinburgh lights in the distance, and some lights from ships in the sea. But... did I mention how cold it was? ;-)
> 
> Are you going to do the challenge? Not too late to start - could always do January in 2019!
> 
> xA




Already done 2 in January and 2 in February!


----------



## suneye

*Grandsons first outing*

At keyhaven with my grandson on his first time away in the van. He is singing twinkle twinkle little star and no sign of getting to sleep yet despite all the fresh air! 
2/2


----------



## JohnClimber

suneye said:


> Not out surely, just skipped a month due to ill health!  Life gets in the way sometimes, not sure any of us will manage 12/12, like you say there are only so many weekends in a month and as working parents / grandparents time is not always our own.  :egg: If this is a democratic group I vote on anyone who wants to be in being allowed to be in.  Not my decision just my opinion.



There are no prizes and no rules, but if she's not out in this month she can't be a 2/2, just a 1/2 it's the rules..... ;-)


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid month update


Alnwickist - 1/1
Herman - 1/1
Mrs Climber - 1/1
Dane - 2/2 
Campervanannie - 1/1
Allen - Wints - 1/1
Eileen - Wints - 1/1
Obanboy666 - 1/1
Suneye - 2/2
JohnClimber - 1/1
Brucews - 2/2
Reiverlad - 1/1

and new member
Jillyjumbo - 2/2


----------



## Alnwickist

*Earned my 2/2 ;-)*

Hey flower, I'm 2/2! Nearly died in < -8C to achieve that lol! (Post #76). xA



JohnClimber said:


> Mid month update
> 
> 
> Alnwickist - 1/1
> Herman - 1/1
> Mrs Climber - 1/1
> Dane - 2/2
> Campervanannie - 1/1
> Allen - Wints - 1/1
> Eileen - Wints - 1/1
> Obanboy666 - 1/1
> Suneye - 2/2
> JohnClimber - 1/1
> Brucews - 2/2
> Reiverlad - 1/1
> 
> and new member
> Jillyjumbo - 2/2


----------



## campervanannie

2/2
Cheeky one as sign says no sleeping eating in vehicles.




And another.


----------



## suneye

2/2
Cheeky one as sign says no sleeping eating in vehicles.


Can't see anyone sleeping or eating :ninja:


----------



## Alnwickist

**waves from just down the road**

Hullo neighbour! ;-) xA



campervanannie said:


> View attachment 61237
> 
> 2/2
> Cheeky one as sign says no sleeping eating in vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 61238
> 
> 
> And another.


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> Mid month update
> 
> 
> Alnwickist - 1/1
> Herman - 1/1
> Mrs Climber - 1/1
> Dane - 2/2
> Campervanannie - 1/1
> Allen - Wints - 1/1
> Eileen - Wints - 1/1
> Obanboy666 - 1/1
> Suneye - 2/2
> JohnClimber - 1/1
> Brucews - 2/2
> Reiverlad - 1/1
> 
> and new member
> Jillyjumbo - 2/2



Hi John, You missed my Feb wildcamp, The Masons Arms in Gargrave, I didn't make it easy to spot by labeling it wrong (1 of 2 instead of 2 of 2), However we are Lakes bound by mid week next week so I'll update again after that.


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> 2/2
> Cheeky one as sign says no sleeping eating in vehicles.
> 
> 
> Can't see anyone sleeping or eating :ninja:



Sorry sleeping and cooking either way I ignored it lol


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman 2/2

I'll be out for my 2/2 for a long weekend this weekend somewhere were the sun is shining with Archie, unfortunately Mr's Climber will be away with her mates in one of those new fangled hotel type things (_they'll never catch on_) down in that there London this long weekend, so she won't get her 2/2 in, unless we can get in a cheeky one, which looking at the calendar looks very doubtful.


----------



## reiverlad

Am all snuggled in the sleeping bag after a nice trip down to Arnside.
It made sense to incorporate my effort this month in conjunction with my trip to Glasson dock.

I actually had a boring night out parked up beside a row of shops earlier this month.
This was as part of a trip to visit parents & friends.

This is much nicer - photos to follow.


----------



## JohnClimber

Like you reiverlad, I'm currently in bed in the van (with the heater on) with a view over to Holyhead from the north coast of Anglesey.

Will post up the photos when home but take a look at my spot for the night on this link to my photo page.

Flickr: Page Not Found

There's not many spots as good as this one.
A quiet lane with zero traffic and amazing views.

2/2 for me and Archie
Mrs Climber has failed :-(


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> Like you reiverlad, I'm currently in bed in the van (with the heater on) with a view over to Holyhead from the north coast of Anglesey.
> 
> Will post up the photos when home but take a look at my spot for the night on this link to my photo page.
> 
> Flickr: Page Not Found
> 
> There's not many spots as good as this one.
> A quiet lane with zero traffic and amazing views.
> 
> 2/2 for me and Archie
> Mrs Climber has failed :-(



Another amazing photo thanks


----------



## Herman

Snuck in 3 extra nights.

Just of the main road from Ulveston to Barrow at Bardsea, 

20180222_160521.jpg - Google Drive

And at Elterwater, I don't normally stop anywhere for 2 nights on the bounce but as we were meeting daughter no.1 the next morning here we thought we would get there the night before to make sure we could park up,

20180224_085819.jpg - Google Drive

20180225_100605.jpg - Google Drive

Also found out that another pub just up the road, Wainwrights Inn is also dog friendly.


----------



## mr. badolki

*February night out*

I have to admit that I don't use my van often enough and certainly not during winter but my interest was drawn to this challenge so I'm heading out tonight to record my February outing. It's forecast to be extremely cold and possibly snowing so I reckon I'll stay near sea level rather than head to the hills and hopefully avoid the worst of it. Roll on Springtime !


----------



## suneye

mr. badolki said:


> I have to admit that I don't use my van often enough and certainly not during winter but my interest was drawn to this challenge so I'm heading out tonight to record my February outing. It's forecast to be extremely cold and possibly snowing so I reckon I'll stay near sea level rather than head to the hills and hopefully avoid the worst of it. Roll on Springtime !



Find somewhere out of the wind and stay warm


----------



## JohnClimber

JohnClimber 2/2
MrsClimber fail

I went to Anglesea with Archie our dog and spent 2 night out.
My favourite photos from the trip, sorry if you think there are too many, please let me know and I'll remove them.
















































_As mentioned the "rules" are there for changing, not that it matters as night 1 was a wild camp, but should the following happen as it did for me on the 2nd night it will be allowed.
One rule was not to pay for car parking, I paid £4 to park at Newbough Forest for the day, they don't allow overnight camping. I stayed after my £4 ran out and spent the night in the same spot. I was not asked to move or or even approached. So this counts for any of us going forward.
I was surprised to be the only van who stopped over as there were up to a dozen motorhomes and camper vans there late afternoon, but after dark it was only me_


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> JohnClimber 2/2
> MrsClimber fail
> 
> I went to Anglesea with Archie our dog and spent 2 night out.
> My favourite photos from the trip, sorry if you think there are too many, please let me know and I'll remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As mentioned the "rules" are there for changing, not that it matters as night 1 was a wild camp, but should the following happen as it did for me on the 2nd night it will be allowed.
> One rule was not to pay for car parking, I paid £4 to park at Newbough Forest for the day, they don't allow overnight camping. I stayed after my £4 ran out and spent the night in the same spot. I was not asked to move or or even approached. So this counts for any of us going forward.
> I was surprised to be the only van who stopped over as there were up to a dozen motorhomes and camper vans there late afternoon, but after dark it was only me_



What part of Angelsy are you at I've never see them kilns.

I don't see a problem with paying for a carpark, as there is no facilities, so effectively still wildcamping.


----------



## campervanannie

Herman said:


> What part of Angelsy are you at I've never see them kilns.
> 
> I don't see a problem with paying for a carpark, as there is no facilities, so effectively still wildcamping.



I think he is at the brickworks at Porth Wen (spelling).


----------



## wints

Just managing to get our Feb wild camp in.....

Cunit....just south of Barcelona.

About 20 vans overnighted.

Allen


----------



## JohnClimber

End of month update

Alnwickist - 2/2
Herman - 2/2
Dane - 2/2 
Campervanannie - 2/2
Allen - Wints - 2/2
Eileen - Wints - 2/2
Suneye - 2/2
JohnClimber - 2/2
Brucews - 2/2
Reiverlad - 2/2
Jillyjumbo - 2/2
Congrats to all of us above for getting February the hardest month ticked off.

All I can say now is*






Still to report in
Obanboy666 - 1/1

Out
MrsClimber - Sick (but ok now) then away in one of those hotel things 



* Roll on Spring


----------



## JohnClimber

suneye said:


> Not out surely, just skipped a month due to ill health!  Life gets in the way sometimes, not sure any of us will manage 12/12, like you say there are only so many weekends in a month and as working parents / grandparents time is not always our own.  :egg: If this is a democratic group I vote on anyone who wants to be in being allowed to be in.  Not my decision just my opinion.



Sorry only just seen this post suneye :scared:

I know what you mean and anyone can join up and start from where ever they want in the year posting up there 1/3 or 2/4's etc.

But to be honest it will be hard to keep track of if any months are dropped or with those starting late.

Anyone looking in please feel free to join up and post up 

Hopefully doing it this way and counting us who are hoping for the 12/12 target will encourage more to do it in 2019.


----------



## Obanboy666

JohnClimber said:


> End of month update
> 
> Alnwickist - 2/2
> Herman - 2/2
> Dane - 2/2
> Campervanannie - 2/2
> Allen - Wints - 2/2
> Eileen - Wints - 2/2
> Suneye - 2/2
> JohnClimber - 2/2
> Brucews - 2/2
> Reiverlad - 2/2
> Jillyjumbo - 2/2
> Congrats to all of us above for getting February the hardest month ticked off.
> 
> All I can say now is*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to report in
> Obanboy666 - 1/1
> 
> Out
> MrsClimber - Sick (but ok now) then away in one of those hotel things
> 
> 
> 
> * Roll on Spring



Had 3 trips to the lakes February 10 nights in total all on a CS site, failed with my wildcamp due to weather. Was going to come home to Teesside via Cow Green poi last week but weather inclement so straight home.


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman said:


> What part of Angelsy are you at I've never see them kilns.


Here you go Google Maps

But please note.
Park on the road, there is a big pull in where the side road meets the A5025 and walk the 1/4 of a mile up the lane
And go through the 5 bar gate and follow the double track, don't do what I did and and follow the footpath through the gorse and mud pits.

Best go when it's sunny and while the sun is coming up or going down for the best light for photos



Herman said:


> I don't see a problem with paying for a carpark, as there is no facilities, so effectively still wildcamping.



Yeh I suppose you're right. rules are there for breaking ;-)


----------



## JohnClimber

Obanboy666 said:


> Had 3 trips to the lakes February 10 nights in total all on a CS site, failed with my wildcamp due to weather. Was going to come home to Teesside via Cow Green poi last week but weather inclement so straight home.



Bugger, please stay on the thread and try and get 11/12.
There is always 2019


----------



## wints

Ok....got our wild spot for March in a bit early...Cullera...loads here, but very windy.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## brucews

wints said:


> Ok....got our wild spot for March in a bit early...Cullera...loads here, but very windy.
> 
> Allen & Eileen



Nice one, I wish we were in Valencia instead of freezing here in Scotland...
:wave:


----------



## Alnwickist

*3/3 Kelso - another cold night*

...but not as cold as last month!

My folks were staying in a nearby hotel for a few nights and invited me to join them for dinner. So thought I'd use the opportunity to get my March wildcamp in.  

Cold night not helped by my forgetting to take the duvet. Stoopid Alnwickist. Luckily I had another coat in the van plus the sleeping bag. Still - brrrr! Frozen windows again this morning. xA


----------



## milliekyle

I've yet to get out this year, this weekend that will change though with a Wild Camp in the lakes


----------



## campervanannie

Just a few pics of my 3 of 3 trip to Scotland and the Outer Hebrides just got home on Monday had a great time .


----------



## JohnClimber

Heading out this Friday night but south this time.

We have a very silly plan with one silly aim for Friday night, maybe Saturday lunch as well ;-) 
.... but hell if it get's us out who cares how silly the idea is.


----------



## Jillygumbo

I managed one wild camp last weekend in the car park of The Fox Inn, Little Barrington, near Burford. No facilities so still a bit wild.

I'm off to Pewsey this weekend in another pub but this time it's a campsite at the back. Got facs but I'm not having ehu as I want to test the new LB.

Then the following weekend I'm off to Cornwall for 2 weeks. Will be a mixture of campsites with ehu & showers, and pub car parks, cheap campsites, maybe wilding. Will report in again next month when I'm back.


----------



## brucews

Alnwickist said:


> ...but not as cold as last month!
> 
> My folks were staying in a nearby hotel for a few nights and invited me to join them for dinner. So thought I'd use the opportunity to get my March wildcamp in.
> 
> Cold night not helped by my forgetting to take the duvet. Stoopid Alnwickist. Luckily I had another coat in the van plus the sleeping bag. Still - brrrr! Frozen windows again this morning. xA
> 
> View attachment 61937 View attachment 61938 View attachment 61939 View attachment 61940 View attachment 61941



You're a brave man camping out in that Mini in all this cold weather, you deserve a hot water bottle!!  Well Done.:cheers:


----------



## Alnwickist

A brave woman, lol!

After last month's sub- -11C, this was balmy weather... ;-)

xA



brucews said:


> You're a brave man camping out in that Mini in all this cold weather, you deserve a hot water bottle!!  Well Done.:cheers:


----------



## Nabsim

Dont believe it, was hoping that we would get our first night out this weekend but we now have yellow weather warnings for Saturday and Sunday


----------



## JohnClimber

Nabsim said:


> Dont believe it, was hoping that we would get our first night out this weekend but we now have yellow weather warnings for Saturday and Sunday



Why not go out on Friday for a quick one before the weather changes on Saturday afternoon, that's our plan anyway.

Arriving late is sometimes better when wild camping.

I doubt we will be at our target wild spot much before 9pm, if it's not suitable (only seen it on street view) if not plan B spot could be 9.30.


----------



## JohnClimber

Here's tomorrow's plan A wild camping spot







It's along a gravel road (somewhere).... and there are no signs of no overnight parking signs but unfortunately this Google photo was taken way back in Sept 2011.

Wish us luck.......


----------



## Herman

Good luck.


----------



## JohnClimber

Plan B tonight.
The car park in the picture had a sign on the road saying "Only authorised vehicles beyond this point" and the car park was 500m further up passed an open gate with a big lock on it.
So it's plan B.
We've parked up on the East side of the large reservoir near Abbots Bromley.
Hoping for a photo opportunity in the morning to post up here.
So it's nite nite from MrsClimber, Archie and I


----------



## JohnClimber

JohnClimber 3/3

Plan B, how it went following on from the post above.

That's 3 of the 4 hardest months of our challenge bagged now for me (November is tough, October can have nice days and December is OK as you have more days off to play with).

We had a goal for this Months challenge..... a weak goal but still something to use as an excuse to get out.....

Finishing work, the van was almost ready to role and we hit the road, travelling South this time to Cannock Chase an area that I know well from my youth. 

The goal was simple... 
Not a big fan of takeaways (who am I trying to kid???) we love Wimpy's but as the only one local to us has rubbish opening times and is on the other side of the Mersey we aimed to get to the one at Milford Common between Stafford (my old home town) and Rugeley. 
Success, it closes at 9.30pm we got there for 8.10pm.









It was perfect, worth the 1/4 of a tank of fuel for sure.

The it was off to find a place to kip. Plan A failed, see about

So Plan B was to head over to Abbots Bromley and stop at the side of Blithfield Reservoir. 
When we got there there were about 3 cars in the car park with couples inside (nudge. nudge, wink, wink) but they all cleared off around 11pm and we hit the sack for a very peaceful nights sleep.





This mornings wild camping spot all to ourselves





And a great view with the back doors open 
(this didn't last long as it was only just above freezing, roll on the warmer months)





We went for a walk on Cannock Chase in the bitter cold and snow showers before heading back home....... :idea: via the Wimpy for lunch of course


Question, on Cannock Chase they have signs saying no overnight parking or camping..... 
But on this one car park away from the main areas and perfect for a wild camp in the summer they don't have these signs, but they do have a gate with a big lock and a sign saying "gates will be locked over night and release only possible in the morning".
To us that sounds perfect, get there mid afternoon in the summer, walk, chill out, do food, chill out.... oh dear we've been locked in.... stop over night and leave mid morning the next day.
Would you stop over at such a car park where they would lock you in, and keep out any drive by's?


----------



## brucews

Well done John and Mrs C again, great photos but I really don't like wimpy:scared:

We thought we would challenge the mini breast from the east too, but with the forecast we chickened out slightly, and went west.

We toured, and Pat shopped at, Culloden Battlefield (or massacre, depending if you're Scots or Government {English}), took in a film (Tomb Raider, not the best one), and late at night stopped for a cold night at North Kessock, overlooking the Beauly Firth for challenge *3/3*.



Job done, April coming soon, better weather hopefully.:goodluck:


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid month update

*Alnwickist - 3/3*
Herman - 2/2
Dane - 2/2 
*Campervanannie - 3/3*
Allen - Wints - 2/2
*Eileen - Wints - 3/3*
Suneye - 2/2
*JohnClimber - 3/3*
*Brucews - 3/3*
Reiverlad - 2/2
*Jillyjumbo - 3/3*


----------



## Jillygumbo

I had another last weekend, but then realised I paid to sleep in the snow!!!


----------



## suneye

Off this weekend.  Probably Dorset or Somerset any suggestions?


----------



## suneye

Sitting cosy in the van the only sounds are the dog snoring and the waves crashing on the shingle beach just a couple of yards away.


----------



## Nigel L

suneye said:


> Sitting cosy in the van the only sounds are the dog snoring and the waves crashing on the shingle beach just a couple of yards away.



Any Pics?


----------



## Herman

*3/3 Wallasey*

Only nipped out for a one nighter so didn't want to go to far, really nice stop over, and you won't get lonely neither, about a dozen vans at the end of the promenade.


----------



## suneye

*3/3*



Nigel L said:


> Any Pics?


Just phone snaps


----------



## reiverlad

3/12
After a weekend at the Lanark meet, Fergie1061 & I came away on Sunday and we ended up into the Leadhills for our March trip out.

We stopped at the Hopetoun Arms in Leadhills village for a lovely meal before heading on a couple of miles just through Wanlockhead and simply parked by the side of the road with a stream running underneath the road and down beside us.
Very relaxing indeed.

When we had our meal at the hotel we also arranged to have breakfast there as well - very tasty indeed and super friendly too. !

We could have stayed at the Hopetoun Arms as the have both parking at the front and a big carpark behind the hotel.
From talking to mine host he advised that he is intending to have hookups installed this summer.
I reckon they could accomodate around 12 vans.


----------



## Herman

suneye said:


> Just phone snaps View attachment 62257View attachment 62258View attachment 62259



Where did you finally stop it looks nice and remote.


----------



## suneye

Herman said:


> Where did you finally stop it looks nice and remote.



Hive beach in Dorset it was lovely although I think it would be busy in the summer.  There is a cafe that seemed quite popular and toilets that were open during the day.  It is on the coast path so some lovely walks. The car park is NT so only free if you are a member - which we are.


----------



## JohnClimber

3 more nights in the month

*Alnwickist - 3/3
Herman - 3/3*
Dane - 2/2 
*Campervanannie - 3/3*
Allen - Wints - 2/2
*Eileen - Wints - 3/3
Suneye - 3/3
JohnClimber - 3/3
Brucews - 3/3
Reiverlad - 3/3
Jillyjumbo - 3/3*

Allen/Wints and Dane to report in

Congrats to all for getting through the hardest months


----------



## dane

Well, sadly, that's me out.

Headed out this morning for a few nights and the exhaust fell off.


----------



## JohnClimber

dane said:


> Well, sadly, that's me out.
> 
> Headed out this morning for a few nights and the exhaust fell off.



Oh bugger,
That's why I always try and get mine in earlier on in the month just in case of last minute problems like this.
Please keep posting up your trips on here there is no shame in 11/12 when most people have had the winter off


----------



## Alnwickist

dane said:


> Well, sadly, that's me out.
> 
> Headed out this morning for a few nights and the exhaust fell off.



My only option is to hit 'like' or 'thanks' - I need a cry-button or sad-face (a la Fay's Book). 

That's a bugger. Hope all fixed soon. xA


----------



## JohnClimber

Have I missed Dane or Allen Wints' posting up last month?
Wasn't Allen and Wints' heading to Spain or somewhere so may not be able to post up?


----------



## Nabsim

Well we eventually managed to get away, got back from work Thursday night and a couple hours later we were gone.

Nearest to wild was Thursday night stop on Tebay Services though and got hookup each night since. Have never been able to charge batteries and wasn’t sure of the state they were or how most stuff worked so played safe and got power. If we get the snow they were forecasting when we came away it could be wild camp tomorrow night though haha


----------



## suneye

dane said:


> Well, sadly, that's me out.
> 
> Headed out this morning for a few nights and the exhaust fell off.



Hope you are up and running soon :drive:


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> Have I missed Dane or Allen Wints' posting up last month?
> Wasn't Allen and Wints' heading to Spain or somewhere so may not be able to post up?



Didn't Eileen and Allan have a joint post at the beginning of the month ?


----------



## campervanannie

4/4 Wild camp for the night nice spot on Anglesey was going home today but M62 closed and 4/5 inches of snow at home had to cancel MOT as it was booked for tomorrow and wait the weather out.


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 62399
> 
> 4/4 Wild camp for the night nice spot on Anglesey was going home today but M62 closed and 4/5 inches of snow at home had to cancel MOT as it was booked for tomorrow and wait the weather out.



Don't you love a spring bank holiday. Enjoy the extra day hope you manage to get home soon and good luck with the MOT


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> Don't you love a spring bank holiday. Enjoy the extra day hope you manage to get home soon and good luck with the MOT



I left home on the 16th of Feb with a 3 day break in the middle so it's been a long bank holiday lol


----------



## dane

JohnClimber said:


> Oh bugger,
> That's why I always try and get mine in earlier on in the month just in case of last minute problems like this.
> Please keep posting up your trips on here there is no shame in 11/12 when most people have had the winter off



Love winter camping   We have been out this month, but as we were in the New Forest with all their pesky rules we were were on a campsite.  Worth it though, good snow


----------



## suneye

dane said:


> Love winter camping   We have been out this month, but as we were in the New Forest with all their pesky rules we were were on a campsite.  Worth it though, good snow
> 
> Great snow in a the forest this year


----------



## JohnClimber

dane said:


> Love winter camping   We have been out this month, but as we were in the New Forest with all their pesky rules we were were on a campsite.  Worth it though, good snow



OK and well done for getting out, lets open this one out.

Dear all aiming for the 12/12.

Do we draw a blind eye on Dane using a campsite last month as wild camping wasn't possible and give him 3/3?

I vote yes Dane 3/3 (but don't do it again)


----------



## JohnClimber

Nabsim said:


> Well we eventually managed to get away, got back from work Thursday night and a couple hours later we were gone.
> 
> Nearest to wild was Thursday night stop on Tebay Services though and got hookup each night since. Have never been able to charge batteries and wasn’t sure of the state they were or how most stuff worked so played safe and got power. If we get the snow they were forecasting when we came away it could be wild camp tomorrow night though haha



Nice one Nabsim
Is that 1/3 for you this year?


----------



## JohnClimber

suneye said:


> Didn't Eileen and Allan have a joint post at the beginning of the month ?




Good spot.

Their post said
"Ok....got our wild spot for March in a bit early...Cullera...loads here, but very windy.

Allen & Eileen"


----------



## JohnClimber

Early March update from above this post

Alnwickist - 3/3
Herman - 3/3
Dane - 3/3 --- _The rest of you please see the post above about Dane's March camp out and let me know your thoughts_
Campervanannie - 4/4
Allen - Wints - 3/3
Eileen - Wints - 3/3
Suneye - 3/3
JohnClimber - 3/3
Brucews - 3/3
Reiverlad - 3/3
Jillyjumbo - 3/3


----------



## JohnClimber

4/4 for me (3/4 Mrs Climber)

South West of Caernarfon golf course on the North West Wales coast looking over to Anglesey















It was so nice to get to a pitch in day light for a change.
It rained all night but we were warm and dry so no problems.


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> OK and well done for getting out, lets open this one out.
> 
> Dear all aiming for the 12/12.
> 
> Do we draw a blind eye on Dane using a campsite last month as wild camping wasn't possible and give him 3/3?
> 
> I vote yes Dane 3/3 (but don't do it again)



Rules are there to be broken or bent, because of a breakdown Dane missed out on 3/3 so to redeem, this count his New Forest night as his 3/3 and then the next night out this month counts as his 4/4 but must be two separate trips not consecutive nights.


----------



## brucews

John, we agree with others to give Dane a pass this time, it's not like we are doing it for a prize or anything, it's just to encourage us to get out and about,
BTW, I see Archie is ready with his ball in your last post/trip.:wave:


----------



## Alnwickist

JohnClimber said:


> OK and well done for getting out, lets open this one out.
> 
> Dear all aiming for the 12/12.
> 
> Do we draw a blind eye on Dane using a campsite last month as wild camping wasn't possible and give him 3/3?
> 
> I vote yes Dane 3/3 (but don't do it again)



How about 3/3 with a yellow card? We can all have a yellow card if in the spirit, but not precisely following the initial 'guidelines'... ;-) xA


----------



## Alnwickist

Alnwickist said:


> How about 3/3 with a yellow card? We can all have a yellow card if in the spirit, but not precisely following the initial 'guidelines'... ;-) xA



ps Think there should be bonus points if you post a photo with a Border Terrible. ;-) xA


----------



## dane

Thanks for suggesting the waiving of the rules, but I know I didn't wild.

I shall endeavor to get back out this month and aim for 11/12, but the problem with owning exotic imported machinery is that getting them fixed is not always simple (let us ignore that the exhaust is exactly the same as that fitted to the euro available models...if your chassis number isn't in the system...).  On the plus side, it is totally cool


----------



## dane

Alnwickist said:


> ps Think there should be bonus points if you post a photo with a Border Terrible. ;-) xA



I would have to kidnap one, but if there are extra points available...


----------



## Nabsim

JohnClimber said:


> Nice one Nabsim
> Is that 1/3 for you this year?



Not unless you count the Thursday night on Tebay Services as wild it isn’t. Other 3 nights were on campsites as well. Will be going for 1/4 in April though


----------



## JohnClimber

Nabsim said:


> Not unless you count the Thursday night on Tebay Services as wild it isn’t. Other 3 nights were on campsites as well. Will be going for 1/4 in April though




That's the spirit, keep posting


----------



## wints

Ok you happy lot....We give you April's wild camp...and I'm sure we're now on 4 out of 4....

A popular one for the Spanish Wilders...El Pinet beach at La Marina...




Regards

Allen & Eileen


----------



## suneye

wints said:


> Ok you happy lot....We give you April's wild camp...and I'm sure we're now on 4 out of 4....
> 
> A popular one for the Spanish Wilders...El Pinet beach at La Marina...
> 
> View attachment 62493
> 
> Regards
> 
> Allen & Eileen



Could do with some of that warm here.  Looks lovely!


----------



## suneye

*Mendips 4/4*

Parked at a POI north of Wells. Nice views.  Not where we were intending to stay the night but between height bars and dissapearing car parks we were glad to see a big green W appear on the map.  Will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## wints

suneye said:


> Could do with some of that warm here.  Looks lovely!



Yep..on that day the weather was great, but we've had a lot of windy days...it'll be that Russian virus that hit the UK and then frigged up the weather patterns down here. We're now in Beni....weather has improved a tad.

regards
Allen


----------



## suneye

wints said:


> Yep..on that day the weather was great, but we've had a lot of windy days...it'll be that Russian virus that hit the UK and then frigged up the weather patterns down here. We're now in Beni....weather has improved a tad.
> 
> regards
> Allen


In bed with a cup of coffee and the heater on listening to the rain pounding on the roof (love that) and putting off walking the dog.


----------



## Nabsim

We seem to have a nice morning despite predicted weather, has been a very warm night as well. Would be ideal jumping in the mh and going off for the weekend but I got a brake wear warning light come on in Stockport on the way home on Monday and it isn't booked in until Tuesday. I am envious of you all so enjoy


----------



## suneye

Nabsim said:


> We seem to have a nice morning despite predicted weather, has been a very warm night as well. Would be ideal jumping in the mh and going off for the weekend but I got a brake wear warning light come on in Stockport on the way home on Monday and it isn't booked in until Tuesday. I am envious of you all so enjoy



Sorry you are grounded.  Ours was in for MOT Thursday so weren't sure she would be back in time but fortunately just advisories. Hope you are back on the road soon. :drive:


----------



## suneye

After Somerset went down to Dartmoor to join Daughter and family while on holiday.  Spent a clear and starry night on the moor.  Wasn't great weather for pictures of views!  So here is a picture of my grandson at bath time instead.


----------



## brucews

*Weekend Outing 13-15 Apr*

*4/4* - Weather supposed to be improving this week end so we bit the bullet (and winds) and stopped overnight to see the surf at Aberdeen Beach; turned out nice on Sat & Sun so we stopped for 2 nights; the surfers had a great time and it really thumped in on the headland walls.  Got back home late Sun evening to sort out the chaos at home before work again today.  Just one of those 'on the spur of the moment' trips that seemed to go so well, apart of running out of gas during the night, but not too cold enough to worry about and sorted in the morning!!  

Forecast for next week looks promising, we may try to have a quick scoot around the Summer Isles if family commitments allow.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Love to join the challenge*

Hello All
Only bought our van in February so can't get the full 12/12.
However, we did 2 free pub car park stops in February, lovely one right by the canal in Stoke Bruerne mid Feb.
In March i did 2 nights staying in Port Solent, not exciting but close to home and very quiet.
I wanted to stay on the seafront by Titchfield Haven but no overnight signs state use of number plate recognition...
Last Thursday we parked up on Southsea sea front and had a great evening laughing with friends who live nearby over dinner and cards.
This is a great challenge and we will certainly be aiming to do a lot more as we get used it and kitted out.



I love some of the photos in this thread and great locations others have posted and look forward to being more adventurous when we can.


----------



## Alnwickist

Peteabix said:


> Hello All
> Only bought our van in February so can't get the full 12/12.
> However, we did 2 free pub car park stops in February, lovely one right by the canal in Stoke Bruerne mid Feb.
> In March i did 2 nights staying in Port Solent, not exciting but close to home and very quiet.
> I wanted to stay on the seafront by Titchfield Haven but no overnight signs state use of number plate recognition...
> Last Thursday we parked up on Southsea sea front and had a great evening laughing with friends who live nearby over dinner and cards.
> This is a great challenge and we will certainly be aiming to do a lot more as we get used it and kitted out.
> 
> View attachment 62740View attachment 62741View attachment 62742
> 
> I love some of the photos in this thread and great locations others have posted and look forward to being more adventurous when we can.



You could always get your 01/01 in 2018! :-D xA


----------



## suneye

Nice van! Thanks for joining us.:wave::wave:


----------



## brucews

Peteabix, welcome  to the 'challenge', like the speed camera sign on top of the van!!


----------



## Deleted member 75172

brucews said:


> Peteabix, welcome  to the 'challenge', like the speed camera sign on top of the van!!



He He, i didn't notice the sign but it won't matter at the speed i drive! :raofl:


----------



## Alnwickist

*Simonside, Rothbury, Northumberland 04/04*

What a difference a month makes! GLORIOUS evening and morning - was getting a bit miserable vancamping in sub-zero temps. My van is so small it makes for a long, dull night if can't sit outside in the evening and morning...

The Forestry Commission car park at Simonside is on the POI map, but there are signs all over saying 'No camping'. However, I didn't see anything re no overnight parking, and the No Camping signs had pictures of tents on them, so....

Took a friend with me this time. Small travel cage, but lots of raptors in the area so didn't want to risk him on his harness - could have made for a horrible trip, though a nice, tasty South American snack for a local hawk.

A very local stopover for me, this. Wanted to be able to get home easily if the boyo decided van camping wasn't for him. Luckily, he seemed to enjoy it, particularly at dusk and then again during the dawn chorus. He particularly liked shouting at the woodpeckers and cuckoos. xA


----------



## maingate

I was heading for CR Rothbury last year and was doing fine up that narrow road until I came across a car in the ditch.   I had a try at getting past him but nearly ended up in the ditch myself.

It's not easy reversing an 8.2 metre Tag axle motorhome for hundreds of yards back to the main road. 

I found a layby up the hill on the road back to Rothbury.


----------



## Alnwickist

maingate said:


> I was heading for CR Rothbury last year and was doing fine up that narrow road until I came across a car in the ditch.   I had a try at getting past him but nearly ended up in the ditch myself.
> 
> It's not easy reversing an 8.2 metre Tag axle motorhome for hundreds of yards back to the main road.
> 
> I found a layby up the hill on the road back to Rothbury.



You're pretty much describing every road around here! Def not suitable for the Big Guys, unless you're a timber lorry. ;-D xA


----------



## Nabsim

At last we are on the table 

Stopped on a lay-by near Leven which isn’t far from Bridlington. It wasn’t our intended stop but it turned out the two we had short listed were local dogging sites and Caz wasn’t comfortable. Especially as we were sat having a brew and cars coming in were turning round to face us (no screen up at the time). Caz said they thought we were the floor show haha.

Anyway that’s one down


----------



## trixie88

just to say a big thank u to everyone on this thread.....been reading thru the posts and seeing the pics of various places.......very interesting.......im not able to get out and about  for quite a while now so this thread has given me a lovely insight to places and folks travels.

fortunately i have a good imagination and when i see your pics. i put myself in that place......(no i havent gone loopy yet lol)

anyway thanks again and will continue to get enjoyment from this thread.##

p.s.does camping in the drive./or on the road/or on the next street count....lol. just thought i would ask  may e able to manage that........lol


----------



## suneye

trixie88 said:


> just to say a big thank u to everyone on this thread.....been reading thru the posts and seeing the pics of various places.......very interesting.......im not able to get out and about  for quite a while now so this thread has given me a lovely insight to places and folks travels.
> 
> fortunately i have a good imagination and when i see your pics. i put myself in that place......(no i havent gone loopy yet lol)
> 
> anyway thanks again and will continue to get enjoyment from this thread.##
> 
> p.s.does camping in the drive./or on the road/or on the next street count....lol. just thought i would ask  may e able to manage that........lol



Nice to have you along :wave::wave:


----------



## JohnClimber

trixie88 said:


> just to say a big thank u to everyone on this thread.....been reading thru the posts and seeing the pics of various places.......very interesting.......im not able to get out and about  for quite a while now so this thread has given me a lovely insight to places and folks travels.
> 
> fortunately i have a good imagination and when i see your pics. i put myself in that place......(no i havent gone loopy yet lol)
> 
> anyway thanks again and will continue to get enjoyment from this thread.##
> 
> p.s.does camping in the drive./or on the road/or on the next street count....lol. just thought i would ask  may e able to manage that........lol



Many thanks Trixie and these next 3 photos are just for you from our trip to North Wales this weekend just gone.






Stary, stary night





Chilling out





Amazing new favourite spot that I don't want to advertise for obvious reasons (we want it all to ourselves)


----------



## Wully

Think I know you’re wee secret place if it is I lost a good fly rod there and a 12b salmon to the water Bailey for not having my permit Is it Near Hexxxbxxxxx&#55358;&#56619; love that first photo&#55357;&#56397; (edit) Think I’m wrong just had a second look it’s very like glen fruin near Helensburgh nae good at this guessing game I’ll take a photo next time I’m there and post it’s nearly identical.


----------



## Nabsim

Didn’t have time or energy to post this at the time but we stopped at one of the poi’s just in North Riding Forest Park on Sunday night. Both of us woke up at ten to five before sunrise so got a brew then we were outside with the dogs waiting for sunrise.

Was a cracking spot and we had it to ourselves until Dog walkers started to arrive but were few and far between up to us leaving here around 10:00 for Bridlington


----------



## JohnClimber

Looser cruiser said:


> Think I know you’re wee secret place if it is I lost a good fly rod there and a 12b salmon to the water Bailey for not having my permit Is it Near Hexxxbxxxxx�� love that first photo�� (edit) Think I’m wrong just had a second look it’s very like glen fruin near Helensburgh nae good at this guessing game I’ll take a photo next time I’m there and post it’s nearly identical.



Wrong country, it was in Wales


----------



## JohnClimber

25th April update

Alnwickist - 4/4
Herman - 3/3
Dane - 3/3
Campervanannie - 4/4
Allen - Wints - 4/4
Eileen - Wints - 4/4
Suneye - 4/4
JohnClimber - 4/4
Brucews - 4/4
Reiverlad - 3/3
Jillyjumbo - 3/3

4 of the gang still to report in before the end of the month :cheers:


----------



## Herman

Just had a lovely weekend at Shell Island, Now I can here you all shouting  "that's a camp site not a wild camp" and your right, It is the only campsite that we do use, but at £30 a night for 2 adults and 2 dogs and me being a tight arse i will not pay for friday night when your only getting on site for 10.30. So I wildcamp on the friday nights an roll in early morning to make the most of the day.

So Fridays wildcamp was the little round carpark at Llanbedr. Only about a mile from the campsite but had to wait for the tide to go out, and it was surprisingly noisy next to the river.

20180428_081122.jpg - Google Drive

20180428_082751.jpg - Google Drive


----------



## dane

Got the van back on the road (I'm never fitting my own exhaust again!), but camped at the adventure overland show at stratford this weekend, so no wilding this month 

Hopeless.  I'm also failing really badly at my hillwalking challenge.


----------



## reiverlad

April is another month where living my life has got in the way of enjoying myself !!

So, with the end of the month looming, myself & fergie1061 took the short trip to Powfoot, near Annan, to enjoy another peaceful night on the Solway.
With a full moon. clear skies & and glorious views we really couldnt ask for anything better.

I didnt have my camera but Fergie took some pics & I will get them added later.

Onward now to hopefully much better chances to have some more wild camping trips soon.


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist - 4/4
Herman - 4/4
Campervanannie - 4/4
Allen - Wints - 4/4
Eileen - Wints - 4/4
Suneye - 4/4
JohnClimber - 4/4
Brucews - 4/4
Reiverlad - 4/4
Jillyjumbo - 3/3 still to report in.

The only chance I have this month with "normal" holidays is this coming Friday night before a big weekend of bike packing in Wales


----------



## Alnwickist

*05/05 Wooler, Northumberland*

Busy month this month at work - two bank holidays and half term. So thought best to get May's wildcamp in as soon as I could.

Soooo, 'wildcamp' might be stretching it. My folks are away for a few days, and they've got a large, flat driveway, and a lovely garden. Didn't want that opportunity to go to waste. ;-) 

Stuck to the spirit though - didn't even sneak into the house to use the facilities at 4am*. Not sure I'm going to admit to my Dad that I pee'd in his flower bed. Not unless he makes a comment on how lovely his roses are looking this summer.

However, I *did* use their patio tables & chairs for breakfast this morning. It really is a lovely garden.

xA

*BTW, dawn chorus is early and bloody loud now, eh?!


----------



## brucews

John, I hope your Dad's drive is open to us all, it looks quite good; and he even supplies tea!!


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist.
It still counts.
My 5/5 is tomorrow as May is busy for me as well.

Anyone noticed any post from Jillyjumbo?
Could I have missed it?


----------



## Nabsim

*Anglesey*

We spent a great night in the lay by at Anglesey Sea Zoo last night. Didn’t get here until around 22:30 in drizzle, was glad no traffic coming the other way as didn’t see many passing spots if we had met more than a car.

Really quiet spot, didn’t hear anything go past until just after 8 this morning and not been a dozen vehicles since then. Can see Caernarfon castle across the water, or at least some turrets stuck up 

Will grab some pics to add later, just letting brekkie settle before washing pots, dogs are napping and Caz has wandered off somewhere with baccy pouch and camera


----------



## suneye

*Where ?*

Off tonight any suggestions for the South of England.  Costwolds?  Somerset?  Gloustershire?


----------



## Jillygumbo

Sorry, due to circumstances outside my control I didn't manage it in April. Doesn't help that I work full time as well!


----------



## suneye

Ended up in Hampshire!


----------



## suneye

*Perfect weekend! 5/5*

Had a lovely weekend in Hampshire and Surrey.  Went to the national trust Arboretum yesterday and it was beautiful.  The POI in hampshire, just outside Winchester comes highly recommended although some of the neighbours were a bit scary!  Forgot to take pictures of night three but it was just a quiet carpark in the woods.


----------



## brucews

*Summer Isles Trip May 2018*

We've always wanted to see the Summer Isles but have been put off by the midgies (and summer tourists due to the single track road to get there); so we took a chance on the weather to trip up there this long weekend.  Although quite strong winds, we seemed to avoid too much delay and got to Ullapool by Friday evening and Wildcamped at a Pub Stop at the Royal Hotel that hasn't yet been added to our database (my next task).  Although the Manager has made 4 motorhome slots in the overspill car and Coach park at the rear, and provided 4 EHU points, we were the only ones there, and since we didn't need electric, we didn't pay anything, although we did have a couple of drinks at the Hotel...  
  The car park also overlooked Loch Broom. 

Off early in the morning to transit the 15 mile long single track road, we reached Loch Lurgainn Car Park and decided to stop there in an ideal spot to view the Stac Pollaidh, and climb a fair way up in beautiful weather;we enjoyed the area so much we stopped overnight in the car park.
  

Sunday morning the hills were covered in mist and the forecast was poor, spoiling the fantastic views we had partially seen, so we decided to head south and east in pursuit of better weather, ending up with a sunny afternoon and late evening at Tain, so we wilded again overlooking the Moray Firth from a different angle than normal.  Next morning we were back to rain and wind so we bimbled home for work the next day, and found ourselves in glorious sun at home!!  But it was an enjoyable weekend, and we bagged *5/5* three times.


----------



## TimW

*Our very first 'wild camp'!*

Yesterday, Sunday 7th May, we set off for our first wild camp, even though the conversion is not yet complete.  We kept it quite local - about 10 - 12 miles away from home at Norton car park, Ham Hill country park, Somerset.  We are familiar with the area, often walk the dogs there, but never camped out 'wild' in a camper van before.  This a beautiful spot, with glorious views, and, last night there was a wonderful sun set, but I left it a little late getting the photograph, but I will attempt to attach it to this note.  Hopefully, this was the first of Many wild camps

Tim.


----------



## JohnClimber

Jillygumbo said:


> Sorry, due to circumstances outside my control I didn't manage it in April. Doesn't help that I work full time as well!



Sorry that you're out.
Thanks for the update


----------



## JohnClimber

5/5 for me.
Mid Wales before a big cycling event.
Friday night





Saturday night (I know the next 2 are not in the van, but it was wild and for free and camping)





Sunday night





Nearly halfway team


----------



## JohnClimber

Early May catch up

Alnwickist - 5/5
Herman - 4/4
Campervanannie - 4/4
Allen - Wints - 4/4
Eileen - Wints - 4/4
Suneye - 5/5
JohnClimber - 5/5
Brucews - 5/5
Reiverlad - 4/4

And then there were 9 :drive: :juggle:


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> 5/5 for me.
> Mid Wales before a big cycling event.
> Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night (I know the next 2 are not in the van, but it was wild and for free and camping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly halfway team



Your a brave man with no taup over you, when I used to go off roading on of the lads used to sleep in a hammock but with another rope tied a couple of feet higher and a taup stretched over to keep the rain and dew off him.


----------



## wints

*Mays stopover.*

This is Mays free stopover. The free aire at Chaunay France just off the N10.
It's got free ehu, and water + dumping...great stop.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## campervanannie

5/5



Great spot on the Lincolnshire coast just me the dog walkers and a couple of European vans German I think oh and a mini steam


----------



## suneye

wints said:


> This is Mays free stopover. The free aire at Chaunay France just off the N10.
> It's got free ehu, and water + dumping...great stop.
> 
> Allen & Eileen



All clean and tidy, can you imagine a free stop over here!


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> All clean and tidy, can you imagine a free stop over here!



Yes the free stopover I am at is spotless they aren’t all a mess in this country.


----------



## JohnClimber

Northumberland cottage booked from Saturday to Saturday (in 8 days time)

I've talked Mrs Climber into leaving on Friday in the van stopping over between Carlisle and Newcastle and a great little spot we know (one of those secret spots we all have) and coming home with a stop over somewhere else on the Saturday night afterwards as well. :dance::dance::dance:

So for out day trips out we'll have the comfort of a mobile kitchen, sofa, better view and a bed to chill out overlooking the beaches.
Oh and my bike will fit in the garage as well :camper::cheers::fun:


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid month round up

Alnwickist - 5/5
Herman - 4/4
Campervanannie - 5/5
Allen - Wints - 5/5
Eileen - Wints - 5/5
Suneye - 5/5
JohnClimber - 5/5
Brucews - 5/5
Reiverlad - 4/4


----------



## Alnwickist

JohnClimber said:


> Northumberland cottage booked from Saturday to Saturday (in 8 days time)
> 
> I've talked Mrs Climber into leaving on Friday in the van stopping over between Carlisle and Newcastle and a great little spot we know (one of those secret spots we all have) and coming home with a stop over somewhere else on the Saturday night afterwards as well. :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> So for out day trips out we'll have the comfort of a mobile kitchen, sofa, better view and a bed to chill out overlooking the beaches.
> Oh and my bike will fit in the garage as well :camper::cheers::fun:



Message me if you find yourself in Alnwick. I make a great cup of tea! xA


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist said:


> Message me if you find yourself in Alnwick. I make a great cup of tea! xA



Lunch is booked at The Dirty Bottles for this coming Saturday :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Overlooking Portsmouth*

Hello all
Had a great weekend parked on the top of Portsdown Hill overlooking Portsmouth.
Very close to home but felt like a mini holiday.
Went to see the poppy wave at Fort Nelson and the George Inn for a couple of beers and lots of cycling and walking.
Tidied all the litter from the area before we left and as a bonus found a fiver someone had dropped! Result.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Addition please*



JohnClimber said:


> Mid month round up
> 
> Alnwickist - 5/5
> Herman - 4/4
> Campervanannie - 5/5
> Allen - Wints - 5/5
> Eileen - Wints - 5/5
> Suneye - 5/5
> JohnClimber - 5/5
> Brucews - 5/5
> Reiverlad - 4/4



Peteabix - 4/4


----------



## JohnClimber

Peteabix said:


> Peteabix - 4/4



Welcome to the club.

Do you mean this is your trip from last month the 4th month? or this month?

Where were your other wild campervan trips this year?
Any pictures and info?

Cheers for joining up


----------



## Deleted member 75172

JohnClimber said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Do you mean this is your trip from last month the 4th month? or this month?
> 
> Where were your other wild campervan trips this year?
> Any pictures and info?
> 
> Cheers for joining up



Hi John
I will look up the previous post numbers or re-post
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Previos post 172 on page 18 of thread*



JohnClimber said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Do you mean this is your trip from last month the 4th month? or this month?
> 
> Where were your other wild campervan trips this year?
> Any pictures and info?
> 
> Cheers for joining up



Hi John
All details on previous post.
This is 4th wild camp in 4th month of owning a motorhome
Any more needed just let me know.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## JohnClimber

Peteabix said:


> Hi John
> All details on previous post.
> This is 4th wild camp in 4th month of owning a motorhome
> Any more needed just let me know.
> Thanks
> Pete



Look forward to seeing you're 5/5 report on here.

Welcome to the gang


----------



## JohnClimber

The end of the month is coming.

3 still to report in, good luck gang.

Alnwickist - 5/5
Herman - 4/4
Campervanannie - 5/5
Allen - Wints - 5/5
Eileen - Wints - 5/5
Suneye - 5/5
JohnClimber - 5/5
Brucews - 5/5
Reiverlad - 4/4
Peteabix - 4/4


----------



## Herman

Herman reporting in.

We are very pleased to say we missing any bad weather and had a fantastic weekend.

First night was a a stop over at Horse falls just outside Llangolen.
20180525_211709.jpg - Google Drive
20180525_211807.jpg - Google Drive

The n down to Fairborne, and caught the ferry into Barmouth for the day. 2nd time we have stopped here, both times it's been as windy as hell.
20180526_190641.jpg - Google Drive

Then down to Aberystwyth for our third night out. With a superb view for coffee in bed in the morning.
20180527_172603.jpg - Google Drive
20180528_074714.jpg - Google Drive


----------



## suneye

Love Wales it's so beautiful and so much less crowded than the bit of England I live in


----------



## Herman

suneye said:


> Love Wales it's so beautiful and so much less crowded than the bit of England I live in



For a bank holiday I could not believe how quiet it was.


----------



## hotrats

*A wee wild camp*


----------



## brucews

hotrats said:


> View attachment 63829



Looks good, where is it?


----------



## reiverlad

Just back from what I sisncerely hope will be my last desperate need to fit in a quick monthly wild camp trip.

I am in the process of moving to Port Bannatyne on the gorgeous Isle of Bute 
I took the opportunity, while transporting bits and pieces to the new flat to combine this visit with a relaxing night out near my new home.
Unfortunately, I also forgot to take the camera bag, which I had even laid out specifically for this trip !!  grrrrr.

I will take some photos when I am next up there .

Hopefully from next month i will have the chance to get out and about and do some proper wild camping !!


----------



## JohnClimber

I snook in an early one last night on the the way back from Northumberland, I'll post up later the photos when I can be bothered firing up the laptop.
Met up for a brew with Alnwickist as well.

So here's where the gang is at

Alnwickist - 5/5
Herman - 5/5
Campervanannie - 5/5
Allen - Wints - 5/5
Eileen - Wints - 5/5
Suneye - 5/5
JohnClimber - 6/6 - Halfway there :cool1::drive:
Brucews - 5/5
Reiverlad - 5/5

Still to report in with a 5/5
Peteabix - 4/4


----------



## JohnClimber

The plan was simple, stop over on the way home from Northumberland in the Lakes before heading hom to bag my 6/6 and MrsClimbers 5/5 campervan a month.

Found this great spot at Wet Sleddale reservoir and wet definitely the order of the day





We arrived in rain, it eased, we had a walk along the side of the reservoir, I got this photo which I quite like





We made tea, ate it while the rain got heavier and heavier, so much so that the rainwater found it's way under the rolled up awning and into the van above the sliding door, it was coming in in streams, a quick text to a mate in the south Lakes told me it was sunny down there, so as my rain fall radar app said the rain wasn't going to get any better but it wouldn't head south we packed up and headed down the M6 and found a wide lay by on the outskirts of the village of Silverdale on the Lancs/Cambria border.

The weather was nice and apart from the odd car and a train passing by we had a great night and my half year is complete










After a think I've ordered a strip of this to fit on top of the door to stop the rain coming in when it get's as heavy again


----------



## JohnClimber

So you lot

Alnwickist
Herman
Campervanannie
Allen - Wints
Eileen - Wints
Suneye 
Brucews
Reiverlad

How are you finding it halfway through 2018?
Is it addictive?
Is it easy?
Is it hard?
Will you complete 2018 with a 12/12?

Most importantly will you carry on in 2019?

And will any of you looking in be signing up to join us in January next year?


----------



## brucews

Nice pics again John, well done; where are you getting the rain strip from?

Saturday, 2nd May we thought the weather was going to be unsettled, so we planned to do a "Castle" run locally, and we set off to see Huntly Castle in the morning (which was excellent, and sunny), then Kildrummy Castle to follow, but torrential rain hit us as we got there.  We waited for the flash flooding to subside by having lunch in the castle car park, but it never really eased up, so we headed off to Corgarff Castle planning to stop the night in their car park below:-



We finished early at Corgarff, so I decided to take a run through to Tomintoul (slowly due to the steep climb) and take advantage of the early evening sun to enjoy the views, and so we ended up wild camping at the roadside at Auchnarrow, and had a wonderful peaceful night, hitting the *6/6* mark.



Sunday morning was a misty, surreal start and we made our way slowly to Dufftown and took a chance on getting a parking space at Auchindoun Castle (very limited) and were rewarded with an empty car park; a short stroll later we were enchanted by a beautiful ruin poetically situated, and fantastic for photos, of which we took many!!



We finally tripped a couple of miles back to Dufftown to take in Balvenie Castle, followed by lunch at the Glenfiddich distillery.  Another excellent weekend spent doing the Wildcamping Challenge, thanks to John.


----------



## Wheelie

We're loving the posts and photos, and are very tempted to join in for 2019. We wild a lot around North and Mid Wales (where we live & work), with trips to Scotland, the North East and Lake District occasionally thrown in for a change.

If anyone is looking for new seals of any type, try
Rubber Door Seals | Rubber Extrusions | Window Rubbers | Boat and Caravan Seals | UK
We changed vans in March this year, and bought new rooflight seals from them. Excellent service and cheaper than all the "Caravan Specialists" we could find.


----------



## JohnClimber

Thanks Wheelie,

There's nothing stopping your joining and posting up now, look back at your photos and diary and back date your posts here.

Or just start on 1/6 and Simon if you get out this month.

Thanks for the seal link, Brucews, that the company which ordered it from last night, they are in the post today so I'm told


----------



## campervanannie

Not a great stop off but wild just on from saddleworth Moore in a lay-bys but it's late and I come out to keep Wae and Ann company it's only 13/14 miles from my house lol

6/6


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> So you lot
> 
> Alnwickist
> Herman
> Campervanannie
> Allen - Wints
> Eileen - Wints
> Suneye
> Brucews
> Reiverlad
> 
> How are you finding it halfway through 2018?
> Is it addictive?
> Is it easy?
> Is it hard?
> Will you complete 2018 with a 12/12?
> 
> Most importantly will you carry on in 2019?
> 
> And will any of you looking in be signing up to join us in January next year?



It's a challenge fitting it in every month, I personally would like to get away a couple of times a month , but work want me to work the odd weekend, or family want some of my time, but we will continue, even if it means just nipping out for an odd night as i had to do in January.


----------



## reiverlad

This has been a really tough 6 months trying to fit in a trip out each month.

Nothing to do with the challenge - just trying to combine it with moving home !

I think the idea is a great one and i should find it much easier from now on.

I certainly aim to get out and about at least once a month every month of the year - whether this challenge is on or not !!


----------



## wints

*June's stopover*



This is our June stopover.....approx 2 miles north of Kendal, on the approach road to the Windermere C&CC site.
Very quiet night, 1 other van, and a Dutch (they're everywhere) truck.

regards
Allen & Eileen


----------



## Deleted member 75172

JohnClimber said:


> Still to report in with a 5/5
> Peteabix - 4/4



Hello John

It's been rather difficult this month so far with work and weekends full helping my daughter with her house.
Oh, and SWMBO keeps arranging socials with friends for times when we could get away......

My van is in for a new water pump 21/6 (HOW MUCH?) so will be camping out the night before and night after that.

Will have a day to explore the area around Shipley Country Park, Nottinghamshire.
Anyone in the area likes mountain biking and wants to be a guide would be most welcome and we might even stop for a beer.

Feeling very envious of the superb locations shown in the photos.


----------



## Herman

6 of 6 Helwith bridge inn. North Yorkshire. Very pleasant  and very busy with motorhomes.


----------



## reiverlad

Another trip to Bute - am slowly but surely getting the flat ready to move into in a couple of weeks.

Bute is very motorhome friendly !!

This trip tho come with piccies  - covering both this and the last trip !

A view one can never tire of - especially as this is also the sort of view from my window !!

Ps This is only a 2 minute walk from my flat !!


----------



## Alnwickist

*Barley Mow, Shepperton 06-06*

Just home after my drive back from Londinium.

Was attending an event at Kempton Park Racecourse, so used my WildCamping app to find somewhere close by. 

Turns out the Barley Mow car park near the Shepperton Studios is a *great* place to camp up.

I gave the landlord (John) a ring last week to double check he was ok with this, and he couldn't have been more welcoming. So not only did I get a safe place to park up, but also a nice pint of Tea that evening. Plus a chinese takeaway from down the road - John was happy for me to eat it back in the pub with my pint.

A boisterous Saturday night - but the pub closes at 11pm on the dot (presumably to keep the neighbours happy) and everyone was gone by 11.15pm. Therefore a quiet and relaxing night... until the local wild parrots woke me up at 6.30am.

I thought being 350miles away from home I might have been able to have a parrot-free lie in for once!

Breakfast at the beer garden table before heading down the road to the racecourse.

6 down, 6 to go...

xA


----------



## JohnClimber

As mentioned earlier in the thread I also wild camp once a month when out and bout on my bike.
It's called Bike Bivi a Month, Saturday night saw my 26th calendar month bivi a month out of 26 months

I don't share these on here but I really like these 2 photos from Saturday night.






Merseyside ssand dune bivi





Early morning woodland light


----------



## Biologybiker

*Fantastic idea*

What a wonderful idea, my husband and I jumped straight into wilding it. We flew to Bulgaria bought a 30 year old hymer and drove back via Greece, spending only 4 nights on sites and that was only because our kids had run out of clean clothes! There are many spots in Greece and Italy to wild camp that I could recommend if anyone's feeling like venturing further afield.


----------



## JohnClimber

Halfway through June round up

Alnwickist - 6/6
Herman - 6/6
Campervanannie - 6/6
Allen - Wints - 6/6
Eileen - Wints - 6/6
Suneye - 5/5
JohnClimber - 6/6
Brucews - 6/6
Reiverlad - 6/6

Just Suneye to sign in and June and half a year is in the bag :cheers:


----------



## suneye

Yep! Busy month this one.  Been to Norway to visit son. Granddaughters birthday and cake making duties. Busy time at work and report writing. Problems with drains. Niece home from Africa and had a baby. Will try to get away next weekend.  Poor van will think it’s been forgotten better check the battery


----------



## JohnClimber

Is there anyone looking in that fancies joining this challenge in January for Wildcamp A Month for 2019?


----------



## campervanannie

I find I am now wishing my life away as I eagerly wait for July so I can find my next WC of the month it will be on the south coast somewhere.


----------



## Nabsim

JohnClimber said:


> Is there anyone looking in that fancies joining this challenge in January for Wildcamp A Month for 2019?



Yes, us. We didn’t get started until March this year as we had to wait for Caz to recover enough to sit in the van but have only had one weekend home since then


----------



## brucews

JohnClimber said:


> Is there anyone looking in that fancies joining this challenge in January for Wildcamp A Month for 2019?



We have found it a good incentive to make us go out every month (at least), even when the weather has not been the best, and previously we wouldn't have made the effort.  Well done John for starting this, we hope to continue next year as well.


----------



## suneye

Made it


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> Is there anyone looking in that fancies joining this challenge in January for Wildcamp A Month for 2019?


 yep me ! :wave:


----------



## Robmac

Unfortunately, I cannot manage a wildcamp a month, too much to do.

But this is an excellent thread to read. Great idea!


----------



## dane

Will probably play again next year, aiming for promotion to the premier WC league...

Meanwhile, in the lower divisions...
Jan - WC in the Brecon Beacons
Feb - WC in Gloucestershire (pub)
Mar - Bah!  campsite in New Forest, then mechanical gremlins hit on the way to WC 
Apr - Fixing mechanical issues  Then camping at the AO show.
May - Back in the game.  WCs in Norfolk, Suffolk and the Peak District.
June - WCs in Brecon Beacons, Elan Valley and Snowdonia.

4/6.


----------



## campervanannie

suneye said:


> yep me ! :wave:



Me I love the idea though it’s not too difficult for me, however if you do a stop at home at least once a month I will fail miserably.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*5/5 June WC*

Hi All
I'm loving this challenge too.
One night at Trent Reservoirs and one at Brill Windmill
Very relieved to find a space at Brill as it looked packed on the approach.
Also very welcome pint in the Pheasant.


Pete


----------



## Herman

campervanannie said:


> Me I love the idea though it’s not too difficult for me, however if you do a stop at home at least once a month I will fail miserably.


Just wildcamp on your drive while your stopping at home.


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman said:


> Just wildcamp on your drive while your stopping at home.


Note to self, in Jan say can't camping on own property


----------



## JohnClimber

[video=youtube_share;lDK9QqIzhwk]https://youtu.be/lDK9QqIzhwk[/video]
Congrats team 

Alnwickist - 6/6
Herman - 6/6
Campervanannie - 6/6
Allen - Wints - 6/6
Eileen - Wints - 6/6
Suneye - 6/6
JohnClimber - 6/6
Brucews - 6/6
Reiverlad - 6/6


----------



## JohnClimber

I know it's only 1 post a month and I've had my 6th out of 6 already posted up.
But I made the rules so I can break them 

2 nights way on the Welsh coast this weekend





Friday night





Saturday morning view





Saturday lunchtime bacon butty stop over





Saturday river wild swimming





Our favourite spot





Saturday sunset


----------



## brucews

Excellent pics again John, well done; we're off at the end of the week for a 2 week run around looking at historical sites etc, so plenty of wild camping for me to this month too.


----------



## campervanannie

Here are a couple from my July 6/6 and I’m not done yet lol

 last nights 1st July


. Tonight’s 2nd July


----------



## suneye

2nd of July looks familiar!


----------



## Alnwickist

*Nr Wark, Northumberland 07-07*

Small-holding friends needed help getting the hay in yesterday, so grabbed the opportunity for a night wildcamping on their site in exchange.

Slight cheat - I vancamped here last year for summer solstice, so parked in a different part of the farm this time.

Glorious evening and good company. This morning's breakfast brought a welcome addition of a freshly gathered ducks egg.

Compost-toilet-fit-for-the-gods makes for a *very* comfortable camp! xA


----------



## suneye

Wish I could double like for that breakfast :egg::egg:


----------



## campervanannie

Tonight’s wild camp


----------



## Herman

A bit of a cheat here as we have already done this one this year. But when you can stop on a seafront promenade an hour from home it gets you away on a Friday night after work. Wallasey again.


----------



## JohnClimber

Not this weekend but should be out the weekend afterwards.
Don't really want to leave it until the last weekend just in case.

In other news, our van sailed through it's MOT last weekend :banana::camper::drive:


----------



## wints

*this is our stop in July*

On the road at Sandside.....got there approx 9.30 pm. Had a chat with a couple of locals who were very interested in our van and our travels....not a negative word from them.
Got my fishing rods out the morning after...only caught a small eel, threw that back for next time!
Regards
Allen & Eileen


----------



## Carrerasax

*WC every month 2018*



Clunegapyears said:


> UK only?


So do French aires closed for which there is no charge count?


----------



## Carrerasax

*2/1/18 Segorbe nr Valencia*

Fab stop by railway, not many trains, with amazing views.

B4 three kings experience in Valencia over next few days&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Carrerasax

*27/2/18 La Azohía nr Mazzaron*

Great spot in small church car park right at waters edge. 
Rumours of boscastle style flash flooding next night meant we retreated to roadside car park next day but great spot. 
Castle keep high up on land above us base for superb views.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*6 out of 6*

Parked right by the beach at Selsey. Perfect for swimming in the sea. Very strong tide at times.
Then back to Arundel and a great cycle ride along the bridleways.
Just a shame some prat in a car decided they had to wake us all up with their horn in the middle of the night.





Only 6 out of 6 as we bought our motorhome in February but loving it

It was only a weekend but felt like a superb mini holiday.


----------



## JohnClimber

Carrerasax said:


> So do French aires closed for which there is no charge count?



Yep, if you don't pay anywhere in the world it counts :king:


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid month update

Alnwickist - 7/7
Herman - 7/7
Campervanannie - 7/7
Allen - Wints - 7/7
Eileen - Wints - 7/7
Suneye - 6/6
JohnClimber - 6/6 - (_Aiming to head out on Saturday night towards Llangollen_)
Brucews - 6/6
Reiverlad - 6/6


----------



## brucews

*Away in Frankie again for the July 2018 challenge*

So after we attended the Highland Mini-Meet/Gathering at Brin (nr Loch Ness) 6-9 July, we set off to chalk up some more wildcamps whilst viewing castles and historic buildings.  Our trip took us first to a rural car park just off the A9, after spending time (and money!!) at the house of Bruar;  earning *7/7* at Craigvinnean Forest on Monday night:-
View attachment 65552

A slow trip to Dunblane found us overnighting in a quiet car park on Tuesday evening for the night:-
View attachment 65553

After some narrow tracks to get to Elcho Castle, Stanley Mills, Alloa Tower (closed that day), and The Pineapple, we stopped over at Bathgate with relatives before setting off the next day to see Boswell Castle, Dundonald Castle, and Culzean Castle near Ayr.  We struggled to get fish & Chips at Maybole because traffic cones were being placed throughout the town in preparation of the President of the United States going through on his way to his golf course (enough said ;-)  We were going to park for the night at a rural car park at Bardennoch, off the A713 but someone decided to build a house over it and privatise the road, so we ventured further on to a large lay by at Dundeugh 1, and had a quiet night with the sheep:-


The next day took us to Threave Castle and a boat ride to get there; an ideal opportunity to see Osprey & Peregrine Falcons on the nest but the first rain of our break hit us and we were soaked walking back to our van; after a warm up soup and the return of the sun we drove off to overnight at a rural car park at Dumfries:-

Not such a quiet stop due to the proximity of the nearby main road (A75), but wine & whisky sorted that!!

Saturday took us to shopping at Gretna Green Outlet Centre (more money) and we stopped at the CCC site at Longtown nearby, taking in the local beer and Chinese food.  Sunday then took us to Hermitage Castle, and an overnight stop at Hawick Car Park (one of our favourite but popular spots) where we got some more light rain:-


Monday saw us going to Jedburgh Abbey, Mary Queen of Scots's wee house, lunch and then to Melrose Abbey, where we found parking difficult and had to move a few times before we chanced on a road with parking bay spot by the Abbey that allowed unrestricted parking; the spot turned out to be quite level and so it became our location for the night, despite the proximity to a busy bus stop and road junction, it was very quiet at night, perhaps the trip to the Ship Inn helped?:-


On Tuesday, after viewing Crichton Castle and NewHaiies house at Edinburgh, we were going to stop the night at Musselbrough Harbour, but the locals were restless, and a recent height barrier had been placed by the Quay, so we decided to pay £5 to stop at a CL near Pencaitland instead, which was well worth the money and noted for use in the future.  Back into Edinburgh to stop at the CAMC site on Marine Drive for the night after emptying our grey & black waste, locking our bikes away in their shed due to recent bike thefts in Edinburgh, and taking the bus into the city to visit Edinburgh Castle; queues were everywhere, although our Historic Scotland membership allowed us to jump some of them, it was a disappointing experience, and put to shame by other castles that we had already visited.  Rain threatened to catch us again as we headed home the next day, but we seemed to miss anything heavy.

So on this trip we managed to clock 6 strikes for July 2018, and now planning for another week during August to tackle that month's challenge.


----------



## JohnClimber

Dear Admin.

Please can you tell us why you have moved this thread to the general area and away from the meets and gatherings area where it's easy to find?

Thanks


----------



## Admin

JohnClimber said:


> Dear Admin.
> 
> Please can you tell us why you have moved this thread to the general area and away from the meets and gatherings area where it's easy to find?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

Sorry I had missed this.

The meets and gatherings section is for meets and gatherings. This thread should not be in that section.
I moved it to the busiest section to give it more exposure.
Do you have a section in mind that it fits into?

Admin


----------



## Deleted member 75172

JohnClimber said:


> Mid month update
> 
> Alnwickist - 7/7
> Herman - 7/7
> Campervanannie - 7/7
> Allen - Wints - 7/7
> Eileen - Wints - 7/7
> Suneye - 6/6
> JohnClimber - 6/6 - (_Aiming to head out on Saturday night towards Llangollen_)
> Brucews - 6/6
> Reiverlad - 6/6



Plus Peteabix - 6/6 or does it only count if started in January?

Pete


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Scotland*



brucews said:


> So after we attended the Highland Mini-Meet/Gathering at Brin (nr Loch Ness) 6-9 July, we set off to chalk up some more wildcamps whilst viewing castles and historic buildings.  Our trip took us first to a rural car park just off the A9, after spending time (and money!!) at the house of Bruar;  earning *7/7* at Craigvinnean Forest on Monday night:-
> 
> 
> So on this trip we managed to clock 6 strikes for July 2018, and now planning for another week during August to tackle that month's challenge.



We are really looking forward to getting up to Scotland for a month or two next spring.


----------



## suneye

First night of a three night explore of this corner of Wiltshire.  Tonight’s views are spectacular, looking forward to the sunset 7/7


----------



## JohnClimber

Peteabix said:


> Plus Peteabix - 6/6 or does it only count if started in January?
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete, you'd be in the same category as my wife if you've missed a month (like Mrs Climber did in February) you'll be a 6/7 
I started in December to I'm on my 8th month in a row. but it's Jan to Dec.

I hope, now that the admin have added this thread to this main section we'll get more and more signing up for 2019. 
Hopefully you'll be 7/7 next July on there with us next year.

Please keep adding your wild camp a month on this thread so this months wild camp will be 6/7. OK?

I'll continue counting the ones up to date as it's simple for my simple mind to log.


----------



## JohnClimber

We didn't get out last weekend, but got a load of DIY jobs done instead, but planning a 2 nighter coming up this weekend.

Possibly in the Lakes this time. :drive:


----------



## Herman

We've already bagged July but I feel I cheated a bit by going back to somewhere we had been in March so we'll be out again this weekend and was thinking northern Cumbria.


----------



## brucews

Peteabix said:


> We are really looking forward to getting up to Scotland for a month or two next spring.



Certainly worth the travel Pete, and if you spend a month at a time you will see some amazing sights, but be aware mighty midge will still be about in August....


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman said:


> We've already bagged July but I feel I cheated a bit by going back to somewhere we had been in March so we'll be out again this weekend and was thinking northern Cumbria.



Minor rules like this are made to be broken, don't stress if you don't manage it.

We might be heading back to our favourite spot this weekend, not sure if I've classed this before as my wild camp a month spot, but if it's very hot this weekend we'll head there as the cold river that runs past it is great to swim in and chill out by.


----------



## JohnClimber

7/7 from me, just in time before the month end.






Up on the hill outside of Haworth.





And this morning after the heavy overnight rains had passed

Role on August


----------



## JohnClimber

Update 28/7/18

Alnwickist - 7/7
Herman - 7/7
Campervanannie - 7/7
Allen - Wints - 7/7
Eileen - Wints - 7/7
Suneye - 7/7
JohnClimber - 7/7 
Brucews - 7/7
Reiverlad - 6/6

I wonder if Reivrelad knows this thread has moved?
I'll drop him a message to let him know


----------



## campervanannie

JohnClimber said:


> 7/7 from me, just in time before the month end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up on the hill outside of Haworth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning after the heavy overnight rains had passed
> 
> Role on August



Great spot


----------



## reiverlad

hi folks -  I know this is gonna be hard to believe but I have actually be doing summat more imporrtant than 
wild camping this month !!

As i mentioned before I was in the process of moving, and I had to kick this up a gear, and finally completed the move to the beautiful Isle of Bute yesterday.
As a bonus, Bute is probably one of the most motorhome friendly places there is.

Since i had already moved the essential stuff, like my bed up there i have been sleeping in the van for all of July.
The van being parked either in the car park or a private road nearby.

I am still hoping to sneak in a night out before the end of the month but it is likely to be the same seafront as last month.

i am sure that achieving my tally for the rest of the year wont be as stressful as thie recent months have been.


----------



## campervanannie

reiverlad said:


> hi folks -  I know this is gonna be hard to believe but I have actually be doing summat more imporrtant than
> wild camping this month !!
> 
> As i mentioned before I was in the process of moving, and I had to kick this up a gear, and finally completed the move to the beautiful Isle of Bute yesterday.
> As a bonus, Bute is probably one of the most motorhome friendly places there is.
> 
> Since i had already moved the essential stuff, like my bed up there i have been sleeping in the van for all of July.
> The van being parked either in the car park or a private road nearby.
> 
> I am still hoping to sneak in a night out before the end of the month but it is likely to be the same seafront as last month.
> 
> i am sure that achieving my tally for the rest of the year wont be as stressful as thie recent months have been.


Let’s have a pic of your van outside your new home if your having to sleep in it for now with a little rule bending then you are wilding on the Isle of Bute


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> Minor rules like this are made to be broken, don't stress if you don't manage it.
> 
> We might be heading back to our favourite spot this weekend, not sure if I've classed this before as my wild camp a month spot, but if it's very hot this weekend we'll head there as the cold river that runs past it is great to swim in and chill out by.



As it happens we didn't need to bend the rules. Just had an extremely wet and wild weekend out. First night was Sillouth and then we were going to nip around the corner into Dumfries, but you could hardly see Scotland across the Solway Forth for cloud and rain. So we turned around and headed for the cleared Sky's to the south and ended up at Haverig near Millom.


----------



## JohnClimber

reiverlad said:


> ....... i have been sleeping in the van for all of July.



Sounds like a pass to me.


Alnwickist - 7/7
Herman - 7/7
Campervanannie - 7/7
Allen - Wints - 7/7
Eileen - Wints - 7/7
Suneye - 7/7
JohnClimber - 7/7 
Brucews - 7/7
Reiverlad - 7/7

Well done all :cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

I'm just wondering if anyone else is looking in to this thread (now it's moved to the open forum) is thinking of joining in this challenge next year.

Should we be thinking of a Wild camp a month in 2019 challenge as well? 

If you don't want to join in simply "like" this post


----------



## brucews

JohnClimber said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone else is looking in to this thread (now it's moved to the open forum) is thinking of joining in this challenge next year.
> 
> Should we be thinking of a Wild camp a month in 2019 challenge as well?
> 
> If you don't want to join in simply "like" this post



Absolutely, I think this has been a great incentive to keep me actively thinking about using our van every month; during winter months especially!!  Well done John for inspiring us all, looking forward to finishing this year on a 12/12, or near to.....


----------



## campervanannie

8/8 2 nights at the Westbury White Horse


----------



## reiverlad

This challenge has been a great incentive for me to regularly get out there in my van.

It has been a struggle at times, particularly for me due to moving.

But that is all in the past & I am excited about the possibilities of getting to lots more lovely spots, which don't even need to be far from me.

I certainly aim to be out every month from now on, for as many years as I can !!


----------



## brucews

*August 2018 Tally*

So, another foray out to view castles & historic buildings in Scotland, we checked out whitehills for the night's wildcamp but decided to view Duff House in Banff before settling in for the night; their car park in the woods was so temptingly quiet that we decided to stop there overnight, despite there being a  gate they could put across at night!!


The next day we did Fyvie, Tolquhon, & Fraser castles before heading back towards home; we were travelling slowly along the B993 north when we took a wrong turn along an unlisted road, when we came upon LR Bannachie POI, the view was nice so we stopped to make a cuppa, it was so pleasant taking in the scenery that we stopped there overnight, and bagged 2 hits for this months challenge.


Surprisingly, for such a small road it was quite busy with cars & cyclists until the early evening, but we had a excellent sleep and awoke to a beautiful sunny morning before a leisurely breakfast, and slow saunter home before the rain came on, 

Looking good* 08/08* so far....


----------



## JohnClimber

8/8 underway, stopped in a wild spot at Dylife's last night.
Mid and coastal Wales, our first 3 nighter in this van.

So, a question.
As my sister owns the campsite where we are heading now and won't be charging us for tonight's stop. 
Is that classed as a wild camp? ;-)

We'll be wild camping in the way home on Saturday night as well.
Pictures to follow when the laptop is fired up


----------



## Deleted member 58330

wild camp 120 nights a year....I will just name the country.  Jan - Wales. Feb - Wales. Mar - England. Apr - France. May - France. June - England. July - Wales. Aug - England.


----------



## wints

*August's wild camp*

Stopped here Thursday night.....just south of Kendal.....very quiet.

Regards
Allen & Eileen


----------



## Nabsim

We have been away 4 nights a week just about every weekend since Easter I think it was when Caz could first manage to sit in the passenger seat. Even if we are going to stay on a paid site we have a night wilding somewhere although may not be picturesque 

We are definitely up for a shot at this in 2019


----------



## spigot

What about a thread for those of us who go *Home* once a month!


----------



## brucews

JohnClimber said:


> 8/8 underway, stopped in a wild spot at Dylife's last night.
> Mid and coastal Wales, our first 3 nighter in this van.
> 
> So, a question.
> As my sister owns the campsite where we are heading now and won't be charging us for tonight's stop.
> Is that classed as a wild camp? ;-)
> 
> We'll be wild camping in the way home on Saturday night as well.
> Pictures to follow when the laptop is fired up



Like you have said John, the rules are there to be broken; one of our first bags was stopping in my sister's driveway, although we went on to do more wildcamping later.  I did steal some of her water & electricity before leaving ....
:cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

Some photos from this weekend in Wales 8/8 from me, Mrs climber 7/8











360 night shot


----------



## JohnClimber

MidAgeTraveller said:


> wild camp 120 nights a year....I will just name the country.  Jan - Wales. Feb - Wales. Mar - England. Apr - France. May - France. June - England. July - Wales. Aug - England.



Welcome aboard MidAgetraveller, who not post up some pictures from now on wards?


----------



## Alnwickist

*Netherton, Northumberland 08/08*

Hmmmm. Frustrating trip this month.

Very busy work-wise, but managed to sneak one night away. Decided to stay local as had to be back to work the next day.

Plan was to park up at one of the POIs in Ingram Valley - I used to camp there as a kid. Turns out the Northumberland National Park are having none of it anymore. I saw more 'No overnight parking / camping' signs than trees.

So back tracked to Thrunton Woods POI - but the Forestry Commission must have got a 'No camping' signage discount with the National Park.

Quick check of my WildCamp app and headed west.

Twisting and turning around Northumberland lanes, my companion parrot got car sick and projectile vomited all over me and the van.

Pretty fed up at this point. After driving around a bit in the rain, ended up at Netherton in the layby there. But nearby road resurfacing meant heavy machinery trundling past every 15mins.

In a total grump, I moved the van through a gate to the other side of the trees onto some hardstanding on the edge of a field. 

Basically, I was trespassing. Not thrilled about that, but there was no way I was going to head home wasting hours of fruitless driving around, and lose my 08/08!

By the time got parked up it was pissing it down and I got soaked putting up the awning. Managed to make a cup of tea, sat and sulked a bit, then went to bed early - damp and smelling faintly of parrot sick.

At 7am two giant Northumbrian Water lorries rolled up to work on the fish-ladder there. Which explains the open gate and over-engineered hardstanding.

Great lads - had a nice chat. But I headed home. The long way. Overnight the road had been closed by the resurfacing crew.

More twisting & turning, more vomit...

Loading and unloading of the van, and playing a new game of 'find the parrot sick'*, took more time than the camp itself.

Time & distance travelled meant I could (and should!) have gone to central Scotland instead of the 15miles as the parrot flies.

But the least the parrot is tucking into his breakfast, happy again.

xA

*fun for all the family.


----------



## suneye

*Long weekend on Dartmoor*

8/8. Lovely weekend enjoying the rugged scenery and varied wildlife on Dartmoor. Also cheering on my 10 year old granddaughter who is going Cornwall to Scotland with her dad on a tandem.  More iffy phone photos I'm afraid!


----------



## Deleted member 75172

suneye said:


> 8/8. Cornwall to Scotland with her dad on a tandem



That's quite a challenge.
I hope she enjoys it.

Phil, can we have a cycling smilie please


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

Jan



Feb



Mar



Apr



May



Jun



July



I better hurry up as I'm running out of August. Might go to stonehenge for a few days. Bonus points if you can guess the last picture location, hint I had a 7am tunnel crossing home.


----------



## suneye

Peteabix said:


> That's quite a challenge.
> I hope she enjoys it.
> 
> Phil, can we have a cycling smilie please



She is loving it! Today was tough going over the mendips and over 60 miles to Bristol.  She wants to get to John o groats but will probably run out of school holidays before getting across Scotland.  Very determined young lady. - Sue


----------



## campervanannie

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> Jan
> 
> View attachment 66752
> 
> Feb
> 
> View attachment 66753
> 
> Mar
> 
> View attachment 66754
> 
> Apr
> 
> View attachment 66755
> 
> May
> 
> View attachment 66756
> 
> Jun
> 
> View attachment 66757
> 
> July
> 
> View attachment 66758
> 
> I better hurry up as I'm running out of August. Might go to stonehenge for a few days. Bonus points if you can guess the last picture location, hint I had a 7am tunnel crossing home.



You’ll be lucky the Drove at the stones is now closed no access whatsoever.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

campervanannie said:


> You’ll be lucky the Drove at the stones is now closed no access whatsoever.



Thanks for the heads up. That's a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Herman

We have just had 16 nights in France. Unfortunately we had to pay for 2 of the Aires as the where in popular big towns. But here are some of the free ones.



Should really share this one with the Poi, 31miles south of Calais on the D910. Used it going and come home. Very handy for the ferries.



Dinan. Aires is free from 6pm Sat. to 9am monday. So we felt abliged to stop for both nights.



Heulgoat



There was a festival on in Concarneau with free camping so again stayed 2 nights.



Quiberon. 



Josselin. You can always spot the British van. Parks the opposite way.



This one was great at Longues-sur-mer parked near 4 of these.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*7/7 from February*

Finally made it for August but forgot to take a photo!
Parked at a new POI that i suggested in Walderton, near Chichester.
Not sure why it is marked as urban as right in the country.
Great spot to walk or cycle from and great access to South Downs Way for mountain bikers.


----------



## reiverlad

I have tried and tried but in the end I am gonna have to admit defeat & give up on the idea of getting away in August.

Having to organise 2 moves within 5 weeks requires more time than i can find right now !

I should be finally moved next week & I am determined this will be the last I organise.

I now have twin 6kg Gasit bottles which i have still to install so that will be an early task for me, once I am settled.

Hopefully normal service should be resumed in September & I am keen to explore the cracking countryside on my new doorstep.


----------



## wints

*September's 'wild camp'*

Montville Aire...free, with WiFi. 
30 mins north of Rouen. Great location adjacent a leisure park.

Regards
Allen & Eileen


----------



## JohnClimber

3rd September update

Alnwickist - 8/8
Herman - 8/8
Campervanannie - 8/8
Allen - Wints - 9/9
Eileen - Wints - 9/9
Suneye - 8/8
JohnClimber - 8/8 
Brucews - 8/8


New member 
MidAgeTraveller - 8/8 - (without photos)

Awaiting an August update
ScoTTyBEEE - 7/7 - (with photos)

Dropped out 
Reiverlad - 7/7


----------



## JohnClimber

Heading for our longest trip out next week, 10 or 11 days and nights out around Islay, Jura and Arran

With 2 posh hotels to keep Mrs Climber happy mixed in there, wild camping the rest of the time.


----------



## brucews

*Sept 18 Wildcamp*

On Saturday 1st September, after taking in Haddow House near Oldmeldrum, followed by Pitmedden Gardens we ventured up to Fraserburgh to see the Museum of Lighthouses but arrived too late to get in; seemed like a nice car park so we took advantage of scoring *9/9* wildcamps by stopping the night there to visit the attraction in the morning; the attraction was excellent, the neighborhood and resident 'boy racers' not so (see other post  - eggs at Fraserburgh), so we will not be bothering to stop there overnight again...


----------



## reiverlad

Sorry John, It looks like you have misunderstood my previous post.

*I have not* dropped out from this challenge - it was only my August trip failure I was referring to.

I still intend & look forward to, having many more wild camping trips.
Hopefully i will be able to recommence this month, albeit more likely to be at the end of the month.



JohnClimber said:


> 3rd September update
> 
> Alnwickist - 8/8
> Herman - 8/8
> Campervanannie - 8/8
> Allen - Wints - 9/9
> Eileen - Wints - 9/9
> Suneye - 8/8
> JohnClimber - 8/8
> Brucews - 8/8
> 
> 
> New member
> MidAgeTraveller - 8/8 - (without photos)
> 
> Awaiting an August update
> ScoTTyBEEE - 7/7 - (with photos)
> 
> *Dropped out
> Reiverlad - 7/7*


----------



## JohnClimber

Did you get out at all in August Reiverlad?


----------



## reiverlad

Unfortunately not John. The van hasn't turned a wheel since I arrived on 26th July !

I arrived on the Isle of Bute 26th July, and moved into a private let.

Within 10 days of my arrival I got an offer of a housing association flat which is right on the seafront with spectacular views.
I will also be able to get my van beside the flat & will also be able to safely get power to it during winter.

This double move was entirely unexpected but very welcome.

The motorhome was used to being loads of boxes etc from Lockerbie & still has loads of them still in there.

Hopefully within the next couple of weeks I should get my motorhome back to its proper use & i can then think about getting out & about again.


----------



## campervanannie

JohnClimber said:


> 3rd September update
> 
> Alnwickist - 8/8
> Herman - 8/8
> Campervanannie - 8/8
> Allen - Wints - 9/9
> Eileen - Wints - 9/9
> Suneye - 8/8
> JohnClimber - 8/8
> Brucews - 8/8
> 
> 
> New member
> MidAgeTraveller - 8/8 - (without photos)
> 
> Awaiting an August update
> ScoTTyBEEE - 7/7 - (with photos)
> 
> Dropped out
> Reiverlad - 7/7



And I’m grounded until Friday the 14th then I’ll be back out on the road.


----------



## JohnClimber

Our longest trip starts tomorrow






















Bring on the ferries and the sea air :camper::dog::drive:


----------



## Alnwickist

*Harthope Valley, Northumberland 09/09*

Another quick night away 'cos busy at work.



More 'No overnight parking' signs littering the Northumberland National Park*.

 

So spent a lovely, blustery evening up the beautiful Harthope Valley**. 

    

As it grew dark, moved down the valley to an empty hard standing car park [*CR Haugh Head*] to park overnight. Quite a nice spot as surrounded by trees which helped shelter my little van from the squalls.



Vomiting Parrot left at home this time. But I enjoyed hanging out with my neighbouring barn owl, goshawk, fox, pheasants, and various other local wildlife. 

I love the Northumberland Cheviots so much, but is probably the last time I attempt to wildcamp anywhere around here - don't want to park up where not wanted. Will head back over the border for remaining months.

xA

*POIs *OR Langleeford* & *LR Wooler* should be deleted
**not a euphemism


----------



## JohnClimber

9/9 in a big way, Jura (loved for the wild feeling), Islay (loved for everything except the rain) and Arran (not our cup of tea)

Some of my favourite wild camping van pictures

























Two words of warning, when going to Jura in your campervan/motorhome go at mid tide.
We damaged the underside of our van going at high time (nothing major but it made for a stressful fingers crossed crossing going back to Islay.
Also the Islay to Jura ferry takes 4 to 5 minutes and costs £48 return :mad2:


----------



## JohnClimber

I've also started a 2019 thread to see if anyone fancies it again next year

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...th-challenge-2019-sign-up-now.html#post966356


----------



## campervanannie

Tonight’s 9/9 wildcamp at Selsey very windy but a great view.


----------



## JohnClimber

19th September update

Alnwickist - 9/9
Herman - 8/8
Campervanannie - 9/9
Allen - Wints - 9/9
Eileen - Wints - 9/9
Suneye - 8/8
JohnClimber - 9/9 
Brucews - 9/9


----------



## Herman

9/9, Elterwater in the lakes. After such an appalling week for the weather you wouldn't believe how nice it was.


----------



## suneye

*9/9*

Now our beautiful summer is fading we returned to the lovely south coast and managed to find a new place to overnight.  Sunday night was really cold but the days were lovely and sunny.  Managed to see sun set and moon rise at the same time from the beach which was a bonus.  Photos of new place we tried. and of a morning walk


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist - 9/9
Herman - 9/9
Campervanannie - 9/9
Allen - Wints - 9/9
Eileen - Wints - 9/9
Suneye - 9/9
JohnClimber - 9/9 
Brucews - 9/9
All present and correct :dance:


Awaiting updates from
MidAgeTraveller
ScoTTyBEEE


----------



## dawsden

*Monthly wildcamps*



JohnClimber said:


> After the OK from an Admin I'd like to suggest a challenge for you (and me) wild campers in 2018 and hopefully beyond.
> 
> Some of you get out all the time and you are more than welcome to join in, this is also aimed at the occasional camper who needs a push/challenge to get out and about.
> 
> The guild lines (not rules) are as follows.
> 
> Head out for a wild camp at least once per calendar month.
> A camp out on the 31st of the month into the 1st of the next month, is just 1 night and it's only counted as the previous months wild camp.
> 
> Pub car parks are allowed, but not if you have to pay for them, no problems buying their food and drink but if you pay for car parking of any sort that doesn't count.
> Wild and remote areas are great but it you only have time for a quick one mid week between work days then these count just as much.
> 
> You shouldn't use the same spot as your "challenge" site in the same year, but if it get's you out don't stress about this one 12 times in the same spot is better than not getting out so shout about it.
> 
> Multiple nights out in the same month cannot be carried over to the next month or use to fill missed months.
> 
> How will this be policed? Your own enthusiasm and honesty should be enough.
> 
> Once you have wild camped simply post up one or two (but don't fill the thread) with a photo or two of your Motorhome or Campervan at it's Wild Camping spot with a short description (should you wish) and a number such as 1/1 for a wild camp done in January through to say 8/8 for 8 out of 8 in August.
> If you miss one don't stress there is no shame to 7/8 if life gets in the way.
> 
> If you are out multi times in a month please be reserved and only post up your one per month on this thread.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Why?
> I'm a cyclist bike packer and wild camper and have been for many years.
> Every year a group of us (separately or in groups all over the UK) do a "Bivi A Month" challenge but Mrs Climber won't join me, but we love motor homing after hiring several vans over the last few years we've finally bought our own Campervan and she's agreed to "Wild Camp(ervan) a month in 2018" :banana:
> 
> So it's Wild Camp(ervan) A Month for us in 2018 and hopefully beyond....
> 
> Please sign up below if you fancy a challenge for next year :wave:



Definitely up for the challenge!


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

Apologies for late posts. August and September were just one day after the other so I think I'm out of the running for a win :-(

August


September


----------



## JohnClimber

I know it's for campervans, but the idea came from another group of bike packers where I'm also a member and we do Bivi A Month over there.

Here's my post copied and pasted from that forum to show what else I get up to once a month, especially as I have a new pack raft and some of you like my photos.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Normally I get my BAM bagged early on, but with holidays and life I just about squeezed this months in last night.

In a break from the norm I had to take a ruck sack with me.
On the bike front was all my bivi gear, on the back of the bike was my pack raft, in the middle was water, tools and cooking.
On my back was my life jacket, oars and anything else I couldn't fit on the bike, but at least it was very light.

The plan was simple, park at a mates a few miles south of Coniston, right up the East side of the "water" and around to Coniston for something to eat, then head south over the West side for as far as I could get.





On the way north I scoped out my planned spot for the night on Peel Island (yes I know it's the one from Swallows and Amazon's and no I've never read it) and noticed that the wind was picking up a bit with white tops to some of the waves, could it be time for a plan B?









After a brief stop for a late lunch (or an early tea) I pushed on, thinking that If I was too scared to cross the lake by pack raft at least I'd have the daylight to retrace my route for the much shorter (and more sensible crossing)





Soon enough the rideable path ran out and it was pushing or paddling time. With 2 miles to go, into a strong(ish) head wind and a lake crossing to be done I thought I'd give it ago so set afloat at 4pm.

The wind had died a little, but was blustery from time to time
My god it was choppy away from the shoreline and quite scary for a novice at times, but I pushed on and braved the crossing. Only when I was closer to the east side did I relax a little, but every time I stopped to get out a camera the wind took me back to where I had come from so it was no time to get all arty.





So I pushed on again. 90 minutes after starting I landed in the quiet harbour on my own island for the night.





Bivi set up before dark, in a sheltered hollow away from the sight of passing boats





8 hours of kip only woken by a spot of rain on the tarp (and my 50 year old bladder  )

I was up packing away at first light and said goodbye to my home for the night on a much calmer morning on the open water





I made it to the shore, put the raft on the bike and rode back to my car, to be home in time for a nice big Sunday lunch





Alpaca Caribou review - It's amazingly stable, pack down small, weighs very little and is easy to paddle.
If you like route planning and faffing with your gear this has to be on your must have list of kit


----------



## brucews

Wow John, I'm impressed and the Alpaca Caribou looks good too!!  I did something similar when I was in the Falklands about 18 years ago but I used a canoe, which wasn't easy with a non folding bike and the strong wind and tide strengths in the area; I would quite fancy doing what you're doing, but at 65 now I would struggle without the 'home comforts' of our van....  Once again, super photos mate. :cheers:


----------



## JohnClimber

brucews said:


> Wow John, I'm impressed and the Alpaca Caribou looks good too!!  I did something similar when I was in the Falklands about 18 years ago but I used a canoe, which wasn't easy with a non folding bike and the strong wind and tide strengths in the area; I would quite fancy doing what you're doing, but at 65 now I would struggle without the 'home comforts' of our van....  Once again, super photos mate. :cheers:



65 is no age, I'm 51 this month..... take a look at my mini film and tell me that you couldn't do it now 
2018 Coniston Water Bike, Pack raft & Wild camp on Vimeo


----------



## brucews

Ha, nice mini film John, very tempting and the cycle ride and canoe trip I could still manage, but overnight in the cold without my comfort blanket (wife), I couldn't do now, although the ration pack meals look better than when I used to have them...
I'll just watch you (youngster), from the side lines.
lol


----------



## JohnClimber

Start of October update

Alnwickist - 9/9
Herman - 9/9
Campervanannie - 9/9
Allen - Wints - 9/9
Eileen - Wints - 9/9
Suneye - 9/9
JohnClimber - 9/9 
Brucews - 9/9
ScoTTyBEEE - 9/9

9 of us on 9


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*8/8 finally*

Managed September camp on the last day

Port Solent was the perfect place for a picnic gathering for about 20 and no need to drive home 
Been flat out cleaning and decorating since.
This morning is time to pack up ready for 3 weeks in Wales so our next wild camp is tonight in a pub car park.
After that we will be searching the POIs for out of the way spots and visiting our son.


----------



## JohnClimber

Peteabix said:


> Managed September camp on the last day
> View attachment 67819
> Port Solent was the perfect place for a picnic gathering for about 20 and no need to drive home
> Been flat out cleaning and decorating since.
> This morning is time to pack up ready for 3 weeks in Wales so our next wild camp is tonight in a pub car park.
> After that we will be searching the POIs for out of the way spots and visiting our son.



Do you mean 8/9?
8/8 in the 9th month is very confusing for a simple person like me to understand...


----------



## campervanannie

10/10

Back down south 3 nights here then off to Canvey Island to get my van fixed.


----------



## wints

Ok....just posting our October's stopover...that'll be our 10th.

The free Aire at Pelissanne, near Salon de Provence.

Approx 25 vans overnight.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## brucews

So we were planning a flight abroad to catch some sun, sea and local food, but we didn't see anything we fancied that wasn't hit by flash floods or hurricanes, so our back up plan was to get away for a fortnight in the van (good plan!!) but I didn't count on us being infected by the grandkids or me getting severe problems with my 'dicky' knee that prevented me driving.  After sulking indoors for a few days, a quick check of the weather showed that we could get away locally for a few days before the storm due today and the weekend, so we headed off on Wednesday to Stonehaven, hoping the AWPR bypass had opened to make the journey easier; it wasn't, but Stonehaven had very few vans parked up and the weather was great, so we parked up for the night and got *10/10* for the 2018 challenge.



Thursday morning was misty and uninviting, so we headed off to Aberdeen for something to eat and a quick shop for Pat; she doesn't do these things quickly, so by the time she got back to the van, we had been hit by strong winds and torrential downpours; the weather had been better back home so went back there and I am hoping that next week will improve, to allow us to do the NC500 or some of our favourite fishing villages above the black isle. :sad::sad:


----------



## suneye

*10/10 *

In a car park on the beach! The van is swaying and the sea is literally roaring . Just wondering whether to sit it out or move on!


----------



## suneye

*Still standing*

Well it’s morning and we are still here  the sea a bit calmer but not much.  I ventured outside to take a photo but could barely stand up! Off to find a cafe I think️


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid October round up

Alnwickist - 9/9
Herman - 9/9
Campervanannie - 10/10
Allen - Wints - 10/10
Eileen - Wints - 10/10
Suneye - 10/10
JohnClimber - 9/9 
Brucews - 10/10
ScoTTyBEEE - 9/9

5 down 4 to check in.

I'll be out on my own on Friday night in North Wales before Pack Rafting training day on Saturday.
Then out with Mrs Climber for 2 nights the weekend after up in the Lakes. This will be 12 months to the day since we got Beethoven :rockroll:


----------



## Deleted member 75172

JohnClimber said:


> Do you mean 8/9?
> 8/8 in the 9th month is very confusing for a simple person like me to understand...



Hello John
I have ignored January as we only bought our Burstner in February
Pete


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*October*

Several this month and more to come.
Enjoyed the peace and quiet in a reservoir car park and the walking around it so much we stayed 2 nights



We did have some traffic problems though


----------



## JohnClimber

Currently in a layby up a quiet lane above Betws y Coed - 10/10
This time solo leaving Archie and Mrs Climber at home.
Had a few beers with mates and going for a pack rafting paddle tomorrow morning in this area of North Wales.

Photo to post here when I fire up the laptop when I'm home


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist - 9/9
Herman - 9/9
Campervanannie - 10/10
Allen - Wints - 10/10
Eileen - Wints - 10/10
Suneye - 10/10
JohnClimber - 10/10 
Brucews - 10/10
ScoTTyBEEE - 9/9


Peteabix 9/9

Just one weekend left in the month people


----------



## Deleted member 78422

ben very ill this year but hopefully god willing next year if i am spared
bill


----------



## JohnClimber

Wildbill said:


> ben very ill this year but hopefully god willing next year if i am spared
> bill



Well if you make it to January ;-)
You'd better make it until the completion of 2019.... 
Or else there will be trouble ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 78422

JohnClimber said:


> Well if you make it to January ;-)
> You'd better make it until the completion of 2019....
> Or else there will be trouble ;-)


if thing go well we usually spent every weekend wild camping only thing is i haven't met anyone from this forum wild camping 
bill


----------



## Herman

10/10 
Somewhere on the Lleyn peninsula passed Nefyn.

Porth Ysgaden.


----------



## Alnwickist

*10/10 Scots pine shelterbelt west of Kelso*

Was starting to run out of enthusiasm for this micro-van camping lark. 

Why do I want the hassle of driving off somewhere to sit in the front seat of my van when I could be much more comfortable at home?

But I didn't want to give up on this 2018 challenge so late in the game - and last night I had a reminder why this can be great!

Strong winds, but mild weather, I headed over the border for a POI near Newton St Boswells. Not far from that destination, I passed a small Scots pine shelterbelt, and I noticed an overgrown hard track running through it. I explored it on foot first, and realised was a perfect wild camp spot. Tucked out the way, but not too far out the way.

So glad. It was a perfect evening. The trees sheltered the van, so I sat out until after 10pm having cooked supper and copious cups of tea.

I love falling asleep to the sound of trees around me - as long as not so strong that I fear some dropping on my roof!

Luckily, the wind dropped considerably overnight, but was still interesting enough to keep the trees chattering amongst themselves.

Big sky view across the adjacent field.


Gorgeous sunset - like drinking my tea by a fireside.


Brilliant full moon - didn't need a torch to enjoy the view and watch for wildlife.


Beautiful sunrise, still mild, only a gentle breeze - perfect for cooking breakfast.
 

Two more to go.... xA


----------



## Herman

Pwilheli marina


----------



## JohnClimber

Would any of the gang like to check back through this thread to see if missed any others who have done 10/10 so far that I've missed when counting back please?


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> Would any of the gang like to check back through this thread to see if missed any others who have done 10/10 so far that I've missed when counting back please?



Alnwickist and myself have just clocked our 10/10 John


----------



## JohnClimber

Herman said:


> Alnwickist and myself have just clocked our 10/10 John



Yep, spotted that, thanks

But have I missed anyone other then the gang of 9 who are up to date from Jan to now?


----------



## Alnwickist

JohnClimber said:


> Yep, spotted that, thanks
> 
> But have I missed anyone other then the gang of 9 who are up to date from Jan to now?



Think it's up to folk to shout out if they've been missed - you do regular updates mid- and end-month - which are much appreciated! xA


----------



## JohnClimber

November 1st update

Alnwickist - 10/10
Herman - 10/10
Campervanannie - 10/10
Allen - Wints - 10/10
Eileen - Wints - 10/10
Suneye - 10/10
JohnClimber - 10/10 
Brucews - 10/10
ScoTTyBEEE - 10/10


Peteabix 9/10 Feb start


----------



## campervanannie

Home for 2weeks then back out to play so will get my next one in


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

ScoTTyBEEE reporting in, sorry for the late reply been driving down to Portugal.

October in France. November I'll wait for a better one as currently parked next to a road in Seville.


----------



## JohnClimber

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> ScoTTyBEEE reporting in, sorry for the late reply been driving down to Portugal.
> 
> October in France. November I'll wait for a better one as currently parked next to a road in Seville.
> 
> View attachment 68346



You're lucky we didn't kick you out.
Stop going out in the van so that you can post up that you are going out in the van


----------



## suneye

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> ScoTTyBEEE reporting in, sorry for the late reply been driving down to Portugal.
> 
> October in France. November I'll wait for a better one as currently parked next to a road in Seville.
> 
> View attachment 68346



Looks like there could be far worse places to be parked up! Look forward to to pictures of the better place.


----------



## JohnClimber

New area planned for us this weekend in the van.
Derbyshire and Bakewell if our goal with a wild camp on the way home on Saturday night :drive:


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> New area planned for us this weekend in the van.
> Derbyshire and Bakewell if our goal with a wild camp on the way home on Saturday night :drive:



Some more great photos coming up!


----------



## JohnClimber

11/11 for me, 10/11 for Mrs Climber

North of Bakewell last night on a slope of a pitch but once dark the chock's came out and all was level'ish

Walked along the Monsal Trail on Saturday, Bakewell for puddings and a Sunday carvery today.




















The neighbours came to say hello this morning


----------



## Alnwickist

*11/11 Wallace Statue NR Newton St Boswells*

Pretty *meh* evening as was dark when arrived so sat in the passenger's seat and watched Netflix downloads while drinking tea.

So like a night in at home, but less comfy...

But gorgeous sunrise made for a lovely morning breakfast. The drive back through the Cheviot foothills was also reinvigorating.

   

In the spirit of 'Rules are there to be broken', I'm going to celebrate 12/12 by returning to my favourite Challenge spot from this year. xA


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid November update

Alnwickist - 11/11
Herman - 10/10
Campervanannie - 10/10
Allen - Wints - 10/10
Eileen - Wints - 10/10
Suneye - 10/10
JohnClimber - 11/11 
Brucews - 10/10
ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11


----------



## wints

*November's free stop.*

Friday night at Bowness...6 other vans....very quiet night.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

On the Algarve near Albufeira. Lots of Germans representing.


----------



## JohnClimber

As some of you know I wild camp under canvas using my bike as transport each month as well.
Here's a shot from this morning my 32nd Bivi a month in a row, number 11/11 for 2018


----------



## Herman

11/11 Connahs Quay.


----------



## wints

Herman said:


> 11/11 Connahs Quay.
> 
> that looks a cracking spot...anybody doing a bit of fishing there?
> 
> Allen


----------



## Herman

wints said:


> Herman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11/11 Connahs Quay.
> 
> that looks a cracking spot...anybody doing a bit of fishing there?
> 
> Allen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was plenty fishing there for flatties on Saturday morning, and they said it's a cracking fishing spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnClimber

Does anyone want to look after the 2019 thread like I did this year?

You simply count up and do a mid month round up and an end of the month round up.


----------



## brucews

Bit of a delay in getting away this month, our van had braking issues following the MOT, but we finally managed to get down to Glasgow for a couple of days to clock up 11/11 for November; we cheekily stayed in a vacant car park for a couple of nights on 22 -24 November and hit the town by bus.  Cold weather, but not too bad and we even saw a fox whilst having breakfast on our final morning, but it was too quick to photograph!!



One more month to complete the challenge...
:goodluck:


----------



## suneye

Been a crazy month for getting away.  Youngest daughter in hospital for a week, a trip to Norway to help our son move, one weekend for babysitting grandchildren and son in laws 40th bash ate into the final weekend. I'm hoping that being away tonight will count as 11/11 even though strictly speaking only half the night will be in Nov.  Photo in the morning as too dark now.


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*Thursday night*

Squeezed in November on Thursday 29th.
That's 10/11 as we didn't have the motorhome last January
Perfect spot for walking and mountain biking.
It even has MTB trails in the woods, 1 blue, 1 red and 2 blacks with built up jumps.
Thankfully i have never seen the barrier used.
Also within easy cycling of two good pubs.


----------



## suneye

*11/11 A wet night on the Mottisfont estate*


----------



## JohnClimber

1st of December and I'm here on Anglesey on my own as I was on a pack raft training course today and I'm meeting up with mates to go bike riding tomorrow.
Here in the van, just fed the local fox on my 12/12
That's it I've done it Wild Campervan a Month 2018 :wacko::cool1::banana::sleep-027::dance:


----------



## suneye

JohnClimber said:


> 1st of December and I'm here on Anglesey on my own as I was on a pack raft training course today and I'm meeting up with mates to go bike riding tomorrow.
> Here in the van, just fed the local fox on my 12/12
> That's it I've done it Wild Campervan a Month 2018 :wacko::cool1::banana::sleep-027::dance:



Great! Well done, fitting as founder of this thread that you are first to finish


----------



## campervanannie

*Dec*

this is my December wild camp tonight’s view I did s WC in Oxford but forgot to take s picture so I am either 11/12 or 12/12


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks John for starting this and updating  it, and to all who have took part, been great  reading and looking at the pics,   think Annie should get a challenge to be at home two weeks a month,   what do you think Annie?:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie

I would fail miserably


----------



## suneye

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 68821View attachment 68822this is my December wild camp tonight’s view I did s WC in Oxford but forgot to take s picture so I am either 11/12 or 12/12


 Two down yeah!


----------



## JohnClimber

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 68821View attachment 68822this is my December wild camp tonight’s view I did s WC in Oxford but forgot to take s picture so I am either 11/12 or 12/12



I'm not sure, did you get out in your van on a wild camp between Nov 1st to Nov 31st?
If not it's 11/12

Please confirm Novembers wild camp


----------



## JohnClimber

End of November update

Alnwickist - 11/11
Herman - 11/11
Allen - Wints - 11/11
Eileen - Wints - 11/11
Suneye - 11/11
JohnClimber - 11/11 
Brucews - 11/11
ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11

Campervanannie - 10/10 - to be confirmed with a November 

Peteabix 10/11


----------



## JohnClimber

December wild camp as mentioned above.





Friday night (November's 2nd outing)





Saturday was a white water pack rafting training course in Snowdonia





This was my 12/12 at Newborough forest on Anglesey
(yes there are no overnight camping signs, but that didn't stop me and 2 others to wild camp responsibly)





This was a shot of one of the neighbours who came to say hello to the side door on the van as I parked up after dark

On Sunday I met up with 9 mates and we rode fat bikes about the beaches and sand dunes









The weather was windy but sunny





And a wheelie to celibate my 12/12

Now I just need to get out under canvas for my 12/12 bivi a month (due on the 15th December)
Then I think I'm going to step down from both challenges, so I'll need someone who can take the 2019 challenge forward in January please


----------



## campervanannie

JohnClimber said:


> I'm not sure, did you get out in your van on a wild camp between Nov 1st to Nov 31st?
> If not it's 11/12
> 
> Please confirm Novembers wild camp



Yes I did but forgot to take any pictures I was out with a few others in Oxford and had a night out on my own too


----------



## JohnClimber

Early December update

JohnClimber - 12/12 - :banana:
Campervanannie 12/12 - :banana:

Alnwickist - 11/11
Herman - 11/11
Allen - Wints - 11/11
Eileen - Wints - 11/11
Suneye - 11/11
Brucews - 11/11
ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11


Peteabix 10/11


----------



## Herman

Quote, "Then I think I'm going to step down from both challenges, so I'll need someone who can take the 2019 challenge forward in January please"

Thank you for the challenge over the last year John, (still to do my December). Unfortunately I do not have enough free time to be certain I could complete a second year as this year was tough enough, so unfortunately i cannot take your offer of running the thread but I look forward to trying and will certainly support it, or we could do it as a group and any of us can round up the posts.


----------



## suneye

John has done a great job this year (thanks John) but now we are up and running couldn’t we just post our own tallies?  It’s more about seeing where others are enjoying their vans for me, I’m not so worried about the rules.


----------



## Alnwickist

*12/12! 2018 Challenge complete! Scottish Borders*

Woo-hoo!

Conscious decision to rule-bend for my last trip, and returned to my favourite place from this last year - which was my first stop in January. Just as lovely as I remembered.

  

Think have got this wildcamping itch out of the system now - have learned loads about minimalist living, and feel ready to survive the zombie apocalypse. 

Will probably just do a couple of trips a year from now on.

Thanks so much @JohnClimber for organising this. Glad to have found this group - probably wouldn't have made half of these trips without this challenge. Please call in for another cup of tea if you find yourself passing through Alnville. 

And thanks everyone for sharing your stories over the year. Been lovely to watch your travels.

Please can I have a Dancing Banana now? xA


----------



## Herman

12/12:cheers: Southport. Wet and wild.


----------



## brucews

Finally managed to clock *12/12* for 2018, we took the van to Inverness to check out somewhere to park up on 31st December for a Hogmanay event, and found a quiet spot within walking distance of pubs in town and the event location; so we parked up for the night...


If the weather is favourable next week we will be there again.

Happy Christmas to all the other Challenge members, 2019 is coming soon, so good luck with the next Challenge, and start thinking where you'll be going next year.
Bruce & Pat
:king::goodluck::wave:


----------



## wints

*December's free stopover*

That's 12 out of 12 for us.....Penkridge.  Very quiet night, used as half-way stop on our way to relatives in the Cotswolds. Saturday night, and it was very wet.




Allen & Eileen


----------



## JohnClimber

Mid/late Dec update


JohnClimber - 12/12 - 
Campervanannie 12/12 - 
Alnwickist - 12/12
Herman - 12/12
Brucews - 12/12
Allen - Wints - 12/12
Eileen - Wints - 12/12

Suneye - 11/11
ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11


Peteabix 10/11


----------



## campervanannie

Thanks John I had great fun doing this challenge I do hope we do it again next year and those that took part have a merry Christmas and a great new year.


----------



## suneye

*12/12*

Just back from a couple of nights parked up in a quiet road outside my daughters house .  No pics sorry forgot to take any. Let me know if this doesn’t count as will probably be away again next weekend .  Happy Christmas and New Year everyone x


----------



## wints

suneye said:


> Just back from a couple of nights parked up in a quiet road outside my daughters house .  No pics sorry forgot to take any. Let me know if this doesn’t count as will probably be away again next weekend .  Happy Christmas and New Year everyone x




Now, had it been outside our daughter's house, with that wild lot that live there...well, I think it would count!

Happy New Year
Allen


----------



## Alnwickist

*RE: Mid/late Dec update*

.
.
*Yeah, but where's our Dancing Bananas, John?! xA*
.
.


JohnClimber said:


> Mid/late Dec update
> 
> 
> JohnClimber - 12/12 -
> Campervanannie 12/12 -
> Alnwickist - 12/12
> Herman - 12/12
> Brucews - 12/12
> Allen - Wints - 12/12
> Eileen - Wints - 12/12
> 
> Suneye - 11/11
> ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11
> 
> 
> Peteabix 10/11


----------



## JohnClimber

Alnwickist said:


> .
> .
> *Yeah, but where's our Dancing Bananas, John?! xA*
> .
> .



Calm down, have we heard from ScoTTyBEEE as yet?

JohnClimber - 12/12 - 
Campervanannie 12/12 - 
Alnwickist - 12/12
Herman - 12/12
Brucews - 12/12
Allen - Wints - 12/12
Eileen - Wints - 12/12
Suneye - 12/12

ScoTTyBEEE - 11/11


----------



## wildebus

Go on, then.  Stick me down for 2019


----------



## JohnClimber

Anyone want to look after the 2019 thread?

I'm out of here once ScoTTY signs in


----------



## Deleted member 75172

*11 of 12 achieved*

11 of 12 at
 Kingsdown, Dover in layby near the beach.
Went to Kings Head. Friendliest pub we have been to in years.

29/12 in small Aire just North West of Luxembourg where it is cold and wet but we have seen our first dusting of snow

Pete


----------



## Herman

JohnClimber said:


> Anyone want to look after the 2019 thread?
> 
> I'm out of here once ScoTTY signs in



As we've said before John, Thanks for doing a great job and getting this thread started, I think from this point on any of us regulars can round up the month and we will keep up your good work, I for one will certainly be keeping an eye on it and continuing the camp a month as long as I can.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

I'm here, fashionably late with my 12/12. Thanks for all the work John.


----------



## JohnClimber

JohnClimber - 12/12 :banana:
Campervanannie 12/12 :banana:
Alnwickist - 12/12 :banana:
Herman - 12/12 :banana:
Brucews - 12/12 :banana:
Allen - Wints - 12/12 :banana:
Eileen - Wints - 12/12 :banana:
Suneye - 12/12 :banana:
ScoTTyBEEE - 12/12 :banana:

A full house, cheers everyone for making 2018 such a great 12/12 challenge.
Have a banana each
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

See you around :cheers:


----------



## wints

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> I'm here, fashionably late with my 12/12. Thanks for all the work John.
> 
> View attachment 69101



That looks a good spot..where is it?

I had a Talbot Camelot (rare 2.5 D) approx 20 years ago...great little van.

regards
Allen

ps congrats on the 12 from 12


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks to al that has posted and took part, it's the first place I look at on this, a big thanks for starting  and all the work John in doing this, greatly  appreciated,  gerry


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

wints said:


> That looks a good spot..where is it?
> 
> I had a Talbot Camelot (rare 2.5 D) approx 20 years ago...great little van.
> 
> regards
> Allen
> 
> ps congrats on the 12 from 12



It’s in the Algarve near Vila do Bispo. There was actually a Dutch 2.5d camelotesque van just out of shot.


----------



## campervanannie

Well here is my first wild camp for 2019 on the Drove at Stonehenge happy days.


----------



## suneye

*2019*

Do we want to start a new thread for 2019?


----------



## Herman

What's the longest thread on the forum, at 42 pages i say let's keep it going.


----------



## Herman

I've just noticed the "who's awake" thread at 30,411 replies, only another 30,000 replies to catch up.:lol-053:


----------



## brucews

*January Score for 2019*

Our investigations last week to establish a good place to park up overnight in Inverness near the river paid off, as we were able to use this location on 31st Dec to attend the Red Hot Highland Fling Hogmanay event that took place in the Northern Meeting Park.  Some super acts, especially Calum Mackenzie Jones and The Trad Project,
 and about 15000 people were there; we were about 5 rows back from the stage  and had a super view of everything.  Well done Inverness for putting this on for another year, and what a fantastic fireworks display at the end!!



Up fairly early the next morning and away down the A9 to Ralia Cafe near Newtonmore for breakfast; too early to overnight here this time, and we on a mission to visit family in Dundee and then Bathgate, so we had our first 2019 overnight at Perth car park instead to score *1/1* for this year.


Pretty cold here that night and we lost our water when the van went below 5 deg inside during the night (-5 outside) to trip the frost protection on the water boiler; good job it was only a short run on to Bathgate where we stayed for another couple of nights without incident.

Not sure if we should be posting on the old thread or the "sign up for 2019" thread, but it's here at the moment...........
:anyone:


----------



## Nabsim

*1/1 for Nabs*

Have a few to chose from for this month an not going home for a while yet 

I think for January I will use the New Berwick park up as the dogs really loved the runs along the beach in the evening and next morning.


----------



## wildebus

suneye said:


> Do we want to start a new thread for 2019?


is this going to happen?

or at least change the thread title!


----------



## Herman

I would think only John or an admin could change the title, just need the 2018 deleting.


----------



## suneye

*Wild camp a month 2109*



wildebus said:


> is this going to happen?
> 
> or at least change the thread title!



I have created a new thread which includes the original guidelines and a note of those who have completed their first month.  I thought new people wanting to join might find us more easily with an up to date title.  Hope this is OK


----------



## Nabsim

suneye said:


> I have created a new thread which includes the original guidelines and a note of those who have completed their first month.  I thought new people wanting to join might find us more easily with an up to date title.  Hope this is OK



Sounds good to me, likely less confusion


----------

